# Rennrad- und MTB-Treffen im Südschwarzwald



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

hallo mädels,

krankheitsbedingt musste ich diese woche meinen langlaufurlaub stornieren... als trostpflaster würde ich gerne eine woche radeln, sobald es wärmer wird

folgendes stelle ich mir vor:

1. eine woche biken oder rennradeln, vor allem grundlage nach dem langen winter 

2. gerne in deutschland aus kostengründen (bin im mai für 2 wochen auf malle )
da ich aus ffm komme, bieten sich der odenwald, taunus oder spessart an, oder alles und jeden tag ne andere gegend?

alternativ: markgräflerland: mein lieblingsrevier in deutschland zum rennradeln

bin aber auch offen für andere ziele.. vielleicht gibt es ja schon etwas organisiertes

3. am liebsten mit ein paar anderen frauen, da meine trainingsgruppe sich aufgelöst hat 

4. wann: sobald es mal wieder (sommer) wärmer wird: urlaubstechnisch kann ich ab dem 10. märz. mache es dann vom wetter abhängig: relativ spontan. sollte schon plus 15 grad haben


gibt es noch jemand, die sich dem anschliessen mag?

vg speciallady


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

Odenwald/Taunus/Spessart wäre ich dabei. Wenn's weiter weg gehen soll aber nicht... wollte im Moment nicht so viel für Übernachtungen ausgeben, weil ich dieses Jahr schon eh schon zu viele Planungen habe, und dann auch noch auf ein neues Bike spare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

..klingt doch schon mal gut.. 

..du weisst aber schon, dass ich nicht so fit bin zur zeit. wenn ich mir deine punkte im wp anschaue, werde ich ohnmächtig!

rennrad oder mtb? oder beides? 

ich könnte touren im spessart organisieren; im taunus auch. odenwald kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

am liebsten rennrad. 
bin schon ganz heiß drauf, die karre endlich mal wieder aus dem keller zu lassen 
zum biken sag ich aber auch nicht nein.

zum touren organisieren im odenwald bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht so geeignet 
ich hab mehr oder weniger 3-4 "hausrunden", die dann mit leichten veränderungen immer wieder abgespult werden. und die sind leider recht pervers und nicht grade auf landschaftliche reize ausgelegt... ich fahr halt normalerweise meistens mit einer triatlon-männer-trainingsgruppe 

also vielleicht lieber taunus oder spessart. da kenne ich mich gar nicht aus, würde aber sehr gerne mal was neues kennenlernen


----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

..wie flexibel bist du denn mit dem urlaub? 

-wieviel kilometer und welches tempo stellst du dir vor?

auf meine bedenken bzgl. meiner fitness gegenüber deiner bist du ja noch nicht eingegangen


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..wie flexibel bist du denn mit dem urlaub?


für märz und april habe ich im moment keine wichtigen termine. also theoretisch sollte es jederzeit möglich sein, ein paar tage frei zu nehmen. idealer weise natürlich mit anschluss an ein we 



> -wieviel kilometer und welches tempo stellst du dir vor?
> 
> auf meine bedenken bzgl. meiner fitness gegenüber deiner bist du ja noch nicht eingegangen



zu kilometern und tempo habe ich erst mal gar keine vorstellung. ich plane ja für dieses jahr keine rennen oder ähnliches, deswegen wäre ich von spaß-bummel-fahrt bis tempobolzen für alles aufgeschlossen. ich pass mich da einfach an 

nach diesem winter brauchst du eh keinerlei bedenken haben, dass ich zu fit sein könnte 
eher andersrum...


----------



## Warnschild (18. Februar 2010)

Also, ich hab mir jetzt mal die Tage freigehalten vom 18.- 23. April. Muss nur zwischendurch einen Tag heim, arbeiten und einen Termin wahrnehmen. 

Hab auch in diesem ökomenischen Werk nachgefragt, was die Übernachtungen angeht. Ich fänd es schön, da unterzukommen, weil es günstig wäre (entweder Selbstversorgung oder mit Frühstück, das klär ich grade noch). In dem einen Haus sind ab dem 19. bis zu 3 DZ buchbar, soviel weiß ich schon einmal.


----------



## speciallady (18. Februar 2010)

kurze zusammenfassung:

- sobald es das wetter zulässt (>15 grad) werde ich ein paar tage grundlagen im taunus/spessart/odenwald mit dem renner trainieren. dies kann je nach wetterlage ab dem 10 . märz sein; vorher kann ich beruflcih nicht. scylla hätte interesse mitzumachen; vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand spontan dazu?  lockere oder bisschen schnellere runden, je nach teilnehmerinnen, mit viel "spass an der freud"

- vom 18. bis 23. april findet im odenwald ein "trainingslager" statt. jeden tag neue strecken, mit versch. geschwindigkeiten. bei entsprechenden wetter werde ich dort auch mitmachen, warnschild und scylla? auch. günstige übernachtungsmöglcihkeiten gibt es dort auch; ich werde bei teilnahme kurzfristig etwas suchen. noch jemand dabei bei "wir bleiben daheim, statt mallorca"

vg speciallady (nach sonne und wärme lechzend)


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> bei entsprechenden wetter werde ich dort auch mitmachen, warnschild und scylla? auch.



das Fragezeichen kann weg


----------



## speciallady (18. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> das Fragezeichen kann weg



 umso besser, dann wären wir ja schon mal zu dritt....

..wie sieht es bei den anderen aus? kein lust auf ein biken mit netten mädels?


----------



## contesssa (18. Februar 2010)

Ist ja schwer ärgerlich, da sind gerade die ferien vorbei. Wenn ihr wenigstens am 17. ( Samstag) anfangen würdet, könnte ich bis Montag abend dabei sein, wäre echt nett. Wie fest ist denn der termin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ist ja schwer ärgerlich, da sind gerade die ferien vorbei. Wenn ihr wenigstens am 17. ( Samstag) anfangen würdet, könnte ich bis Montag abend dabei sein, wäre echt nett. Wie fest ist denn der termin?



das vom 18.-23. ist ein "traininslager", das von einem triatlonclub in reichelsheim veranstaltet wird.

wir wollen aber auch noch ein "freies" trainingslager vorher machen. da ist noch kein termin fix. außer nicht vor 10. märz... aber bis dahin ists wahrsch. eh noch zu kalt


----------



## contesssa (18. Februar 2010)

Ach so, na dann wäre ich sehr gern bei dem "freien Trainingslager" dabei! Allerdings kann ich mir nicht einfach so frei nehmen, aber vom 29.3. an habe ich zwei Wochen Osterferien, da wäre also alles drin. Ansonsten könnte ich immer von Freitag nachmittag bis Montag abend, da mein Bundesland nicht optimal an meinen geistigen Ressourcen interessiert ist. Allerdings habe ich kein Rennrad und werde auch nie eines haben


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

Ob Rennrad oder nicht hat sich ja auch noch nicht letztgültig entschieden... soweit ich mitbekommen habe.
Aber daran sollte es auch nicht scheitern. Ich hätte optional ein Carbon-Rennerchen oder einen Titan-Crosser zu verleihen  (jedenfalls, wenn du so um die 170 groß bist )


----------



## contesssa (18. Februar 2010)

Ist ja ganz lieb gemeint, aber zum 170cm-Gardemaß fehlen mir 5cm und "auf der Straße fahren" macht mich echt nervös, da hab ich immer so ein Gefühl der Unterlegenheit, wenn mich so ein rasendes Blechdingens überholt.


----------



## speciallady (18. Februar 2010)

hallo contessa, am rad soll es nicht mangeln..ich habe auch noch ein rennrad zur verfügung und bin 1,68 gross. fahre aber kleine rahmen, müsste also passen. da ich wenig gefahren bin den winter, wollte ich erst mal bisschen grundlage machen, da ist der renner besser.

aber an der art des rades soll es nicht scheitern. wir können auch gerne biken, will es halt locker angehen. oder du probierst mal das rennradeln, wir fahren auf verkehrsarmen strecken 

wie scylla geschrieben hat, ist der zeitpunkt noch offen. es sollte halt schon mal über 15 grad haben und vor dem 10.märz kann ich nicht. vielleicht passt es ja mit deinen ferien.

wegen dem "trainingslager" im odenwald: wenn du früher kommen willst, können wir auch gerne samstag auf eigene faust fahren. dann mache ich am dienstag ruhetag (3 fahren, 1 ruhen). ich glaube, warnschild kann am dienstag auch nicht fahren.

wie du siehst, alles extrem flexibel und entspannt... 

ich freue mich, dass es soviel resonanz gibt 

vg speciallady


----------



## contesssa (19. Februar 2010)

Frau soll ja offen sein für Neues, also könnte ich ja mal vorsichtig über das Thema Rennrad nachdenken. Wann wollen wir denn dann unsere terminlichen Vorstellungen unter einen Hut bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2010)

Wir können ja alle mal posten, wann wir genau Zeit haben, und was der Lieblingstermin wäre. 
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wie nicht eine Schnittmenge finden könnten 

Ich fang mal an:

Zeit: Anfang März-Ende April eigentlich immer, außer die ersten 3 Wochenenden im März
Lieblingszeitraum: nach Ostermontag (6. April)


----------



## contesssa (19. Februar 2010)

Ich kann an den letzten beiden Märzwochenenden nicht. Mein Lieblingszeitraum stimmt mit scyllas absolut überein, allerdings nur eine Woche lang. Danach kann ich nur an den Wochenenden einschließlich der Montage.


----------



## speciallady (19. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich kann theoretisch ab dem 13. märz. entscheidend ist für mich das wetter und zu spät wollte ich auch nicht, da dann ja schon wieder ab dem 18. april im odenwald etwas ansteht.

die woche vor ostern fände ich noch ok. die woche nach ostern wäre dann kurz vor dem odenwald. am we nach ostern kann ich auch nicht, da muss ich zu einer kommunion (eine von dreien dieses jahr)

mein favorit: die karwoche 

ist nicht so einfach, gell?!


----------



## Warnschild (20. Februar 2010)

Also, bei mir siehts halt nur finanziell nicht gut aus, weil ich schon ein paar Sachen beplant habe. Von daher kann ich keine großen Sprünge machen.

Geübt bin ich nicht, ein Rad habe ich aber hoffentlich ab März schon (davon hängts natürlich noch ab).

MTB oder RR wär beides ok (falls ich bis dahin das RR habe, klar).

Termine: 

Ideal eigentlich bis 12. April (Reichelsheim liegt schon im "eigentlich nicht mehr"-Zeitraum).

Ich kann nicht: vom 5 - 7 März, am 11.+12. und 15. - 21. Auch muss ich rel. früh Bescheid wissen, weil ich meine Arbeitstermine rechtzeitig festlegen muss.

Ich wär also schon dabei, wenns was Günstiges gäbe, das zeitlich gut liegt, muss aber nicht sein, weil ich so schon recht viel mache.


----------



## contesssa (20. Februar 2010)

die Karwoche ginge bei mir auch,allerdings könnte ich da erst nach Stand der Dinge erst ab Montag früh. Allerdings könnte sich das noch ändern, das liegt jedoch nicht in meiner Entscheidungsgewalt. Am Donnerstag abend weiß ich dann Genaueres.


----------



## speciallady (22. Februar 2010)

@all:

in eienr ruhigen minute (wann? ) werde ich mal versuchen, alle wünsche in eine woche zu packen.

wenn der termin dann steht, stellt sich die frage des wie und wo. da ja alle nicht soviel geld ausgeben wollen, werden wir in der nähe (der meisten)bleiben, sprich odenwald, spessart oder so.

contessa: wie ist es mit dir? du kommst aus jena? kennst du hier jemanden in der nähe? willst du dir ein zimmer nehmen?


----------



## Warnschild (24. Februar 2010)

Sollen wir einfach irgendwo eine Ferienwohnung in der Peripherie nehmen oder wie ist der Plan? Oder hat Jemand eine Riiiiiieeesenwohnung, wo wir gemeinsam unterkommen könnten? Ich hab derzeit leider nur ein ziemlich beengtes WG-Zimmer, sonst wäre hier ein toller Ausgangspunkt für Fahrten in den Odenwald oder in der Ebene (Neckar- und Rheintal) bzw. durch den leicht hügeligen Kraichgau.


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Ferienwohnung find ich eine gute Idee, ist doch zum Kennenlernen besser, als wenn nach den Touren wieder jeder in seiner Wohnung verschwindet. Bei mehreren Teilnehmern hauts da ja preislich auch nicht so rein. Hinsichtlich des Terrains bin ich eher nicht so für die Ebene zu haben, schließe mich natürlich der Mehrheit gern an, zumal ich bisher nur Bergstraße, Frankenweg und Burgenweg im Odenwald gefahren bin, auf dem Feldberg war, im Taunus und den Weinbergen von wo das große Denkmal steht war. Die ganzen Geheimtipps der gegend sind mir also völlig fremd.


----------



## Warnschild (24. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ferienwohnung find ich eine gute Idee, ist doch zum Kennenlernen besser, als wenn nach den Touren wieder jeder in seiner Wohnung verschwindet. Bei mehreren Teilnehmern hauts da ja preislich auch nicht so rein. Hinsichtlich des Terrains bin ich eher nicht so für die Ebene zu haben, schließe mich natürlich der Mehrheit gern an, zumal ich bisher nur Bergstraße, Frankenweg und Burgenweg im Odenwald gefahren bin, auf dem Feldberg war, im Taunus und den Weinbergen von wo das große Denkmal steht war. Die ganzen Geheimtipps der gegend sind mir also völlig fremd.



Ich als Anfängerin werde wohl häufig eher Ebene fahren können, fürchte ich, muss aber mal schaun. Mit Geheimtipps für den Odenwald kann ich aus demselben Grund leider auch nicht dienen. 

Hat Jemand Ahnung von Ferienwohnungen, Preisen etc. in den entsprechenden Gegenden? Könnte auch ein Mini-Freizeithaus sein, oder? Oder was ist mit einer Jugendherberge?

Edit: Die sind nicht billig, die JuHe, hab ich grade festgestellt. Außerdem wär das halt auch nicht so persönlich wie ne Ferienwohnung. Aber ich erkundige mich gleich noch wegen einer anderen Möglichkeit.


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Jugendherberge ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Wir sind hÃ¤ufig mit den SchÃ¼lern in eben solchen, man bezahlt fÃ¼r Ãbernachtung mit Halbpension im Mittel um die 23 â¬.
Eine FEWO fÃ¼r 4-6 Leute ( wie viele sind wir mittlerweile eigentlich?) dÃ¼rfte pro Nacht zwischen 30â¬ und 50â¬ kosten, wenn man nicht zu hohe AnsprÃ¼che stellt. Da wir uns selbst bekochen, was ja bestimmt auch lustig ist, kommt man da meiner Erfahrung nach am gÃ¼nstigsten weg. Eine FEWO im i.net zu finden sollte kein Problem sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (24. Februar 2010)

@all: momentan sind wir zu viert. scylla wollte aber aus kostengründen in der nähe bleiben, deshalb weiss ich nicht, ob sie bei einer ferienwohnung mitmacht. für mich wäre es ok, aber wenn wir schon eine wohnung nehmen und selbst kochen, dann kann man auch mit dem ort ein bisschen spielen? 

denn im umkreis von 100 km würde ich dann doch lieber daheim übernachten. bin aber auch flexibel....

komme dann aber immer wieder auf mein lieblingsrevier zurück: südl. schwarzwald, markgräflerland..da hat man alles: kann lange und viel flach fahren, aber auch bergig..es ist immer ein paar grad wärmer, der verkehr ist weniger und die leute radsportfreundlich..schnell mal ins elsass oder in die schweiz, alles möglich.

aber wir müssen uns ja auch noch auf einen termin einigen:

meine analyse aller wünsche (ich hoffe es stimm einigermassen?!)

die woche vor oder nach ostern. das we vor ostern kann eine (weiss grad nicht wer) nicht, das we nach ostern kann ich nicht. an ostern will wohl jede daheim sein, oder? dann blieben nach meiner rechnung jeweils nur 4 tage, wo alle können. oder halt 6 tage mit jeweils einer weniger.

stimmt das so? dann kommt natürlcih noch das wetter dazu, deshalb wollte ich kurzfristig entscheiden. geht natürlich auch nicht bei jedem wenig urlaubsplanung.

und wenn wir eine wohnung nehmen wollen, könnte es um ostern auch etwas schwieriger werden, oder zumindest teurer werden.

mein vorschlag:

wir einigen uns jetzt erst mal auf einen gemeinsamen termin, dann schauen wir wer noch dabei ist, dann suchen wir den ort.

leider reicht unsere wohnung auch nicht für alle: 2 personen plus dalmatiner sind ausreichend


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2010)

ups, ihr wart ja schon fleißig am planen...

mit großer wohnung kann ich leider auch nicht dienen...
aber eine ferienwohnung hört sich gut an. wenn es nicht allzu teuer wird, bin ich dabei. ich habe halt gerade das problem, dass ich schon recht viel ausgaben habe für dienstreisen, und keine ahnung, wann ich das zurückerstattet bekomme. (das ist bei meinem arbeitgeber leider üblich, dass man die ganzen reisekosten erst mal privat bezahlen muss, und dann evtl. erst viel später zurück bekommt... das kann sich dann schon mal summieren  )

beim termin hatte ich so den eindruck, dass die woche vor ostern besser wäre, oder? 
contesssa, wie sieht es da bei dir aus? 

welche streckenlängen und welches terrain hättet ihr denn so eingeplant? ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich von trainingsplänen etwa so viel ahnung habe wie ein schwein vom fliegen  deswegen die frage an die "rennerfahrenen" expertinnen...


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Ich habe aller Voraussicht nach am 28.3. ein Konzert zu singen und da wir nur 3 Leute in der Stimmgruppe sind wäre es unschön, wenn ich absage. Aber morgen abend erfahre ich, ob das Konzert überhaupt stattfindet, da sich irgendwelche Leute über die Uhrzeit nicht einigen können. Ostern muss ich nicht zuhause sein
Südschwarzwald hört sich schon sehr verlockend an, ist von mir aber auch ne ziemliche Ecke weg, schätze mal so 500km....aber der Termin ist wirklich erst mal wichtiger.


----------



## Warnschild (24. Februar 2010)

Auch ich muss über Ostern nicht unbedingt zuhause sein, Südschwarzwald hört sich gut an. Und stimmt schon, das Wetter bzw. die Temperatur ist ein wichtiges Argument.


----------



## contesssa (24. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht können wir ja den Karfreitag noch mit rein nehmen, so als Mittelding von Ostern daheim oder nicht.
Und mir ist just in diesem Moment eingefallen, dass das große Denkmal oberhalb von RÜDESHEIM steht. War echt geil dort.


----------



## speciallady (26. Februar 2010)

@all:

Termin: es haben sich wohl die woche vor bzw. nach ostern herauskristallisiert. ich nenne jetzt mal 2 termine:

29.03 bis 2. April (Karfreitag)

oder

05.04. (ostermontag) bis 09.04


Sind jeweils 5 Tage, wir können uns überlegen, ein WE dranzuhängen. Beim ersten Termin das WE zuvor (kann contessa z.zt. nicht), beim 2. termin das WE danach (kann ich definitiv nicht, es sei denn wir sind im markgräflerland, dann bin ich an dem we  und könnte zumindest noch samstag mitfahren, sonntag ist kommunion). das we zwischen den beiden terminen ist ostern, da wäre ich gerne mit meiner familie zusammen.

Ich persönlich würde gerne das Wetter abwarten und dann die Entscheidung für die Woche treffen. Seid Ihr so flexibel mit dem Urlaub? Die Wohnung müsste auch kurzfristig buchbar sein.

so, ich warte auf euer meinungen


----------



## Warnschild (26. Februar 2010)

Mir ist die erste Woche lieber, wär aber letztlich beides okay. Mir fällt nur eben ein, dass ich evtl. Probleme bekommen könnte, wenn ich nochmals eine Woche frei haben möchte (also 2 weitere Arbeitstage fehle). Muss also nochmal nachhaken, ob mein Institut über Ostern Urlaub macht. 

Ein Wochenende dranzuhängen fänd ich toll, möglichst das, an dem die wenigsten nicht können ;-)


----------



## contesssa (26. Februar 2010)

Mir wäre eigentlich auch die erste Woche deutlich lieber, auch vom familiär-logistischem Aspekt her. Konzert findet statt, ich würde aber am Montag hier sehr früh losfahren, um gegen 9-10 Uhr vor Ort zu sein. In der anderen Woche könnte ich erst ab dem 6.4. ebenfalls früh, dann aber mit WE. Markgräfler Land hört sich wirklich gut an.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Februar 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Markgräfler Land hört sich wirklich gut an.



Da Claudia (aka _bike2bfree_) und ich dort "beheimatet" sind, wären wir auch gern dabei!    Seid Ihr Euch schon einig, wann es sein wird? Ich hab scheinbar den Überblick verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (26. Februar 2010)

Wir basteln gerade an der Entscheidungsfindung, ob die Woche vor oder nach Ostern. 
Momentan sind wir vier, aber ich denke, je mehr um so lustiger.
Hab mich bissel sehr aus dem fenster gelehnt...wo bitte ist denn genau das markgräfler Land, welche größere Stadt liegt dort? südschwarzwald ist ja ein weiter Begriff.


----------



## speciallady (26. Februar 2010)

@contessa:Freiburg ist in der nähe, passt dann das noch mit den 500 km?

@bergradlerin: wäre klasse wenn ihr dabei wäret! von wo seid ihr denn? ich bin abundzu in umkirch und liebe es dort zu fahren (mit dem rennrad). hättet ihr einen übernachtungstip für uns? ein ort mit guter ausgangslage für touren. vielleicht kennt ihr sogar ne ferienwohnung, die ihr empfehlen könnt? fragen über fragen   

@all: wie sieht es mit eure urlaubsplanung aus? wie kurzfristig könnt ihr entscheiden? wie seht ihr das mit dem wetter? 

ich freue mich echt, wenn etwas zusammen kommt!


----------



## contesssa (26. Februar 2010)

Dann ist das völlig ok. Aber so zwei Wochen vorher müsst ich das schon wissen, da ich Seminare umlegen muss bzw. eine Vertretung organisieren müsste. Wetter ist mir egal, muss man halt entsprechendes Zeug anziehen. Aber es wäre schon nett, wenn wir auch auf dem mtb was machen würden, also richtig Gelände. In Bezug auf Straße wäre ich dann schon darauf angewiesen, dass mir jemand so ein CC-teil ausleiert oder ich fahre mit meinem Bike...dann aber sicher sehr hinterher.
Bin jetzt erst mal 3 tage raus aus dem geschehen, weil snowboarden
Lass mich dann überraschen, wie weit ihr mit der Planung gekommen seid.
Ich finds spitze, dass wir (wahrscheinlich) schon zu sechst sind.
Gruß an alle


----------



## speciallady (26. Februar 2010)

..von mir aus, können wir gerne beides fahren, rr und mtb. allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, wie fit ich sein werde ende märz...bei wenig kondition und zum aufbauen ist halt rennradeln besser.

mein altes rennrad kann ich dir leihen.

wegen urlaubsplanung: am besten nehmen wir den termin, der allen am besten passt und dann hoffen wir aufs richtige wetter. bei regen fahre ich eig. kein rennrad, mtb wäre aber ok. aber sonne wäre einfach mal klasse, nach diesem winter.

so jetzt wünsche ich dir erst mal viel spass beim boarden!


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2010)

mir wäre jetzt auch die erste woche (vor ostern) lieber. die zweite woche kann ich doch nicht mehr. habe leider jetzt erst die zusage zu einem seminar bekommen, für das ich mich schon seit ewigen zeiten angemeldet hatte, und eigentlich schon abgeschrieben hatte 

urlaub sollte ich eigentlich so früh wie möglich nehmen, mind. 2 wochen vorher. das läuft leider immer ein bisschen chaotisch in meiner arbeitsgruppe... da fällt dann plötzlich jemandem ein, dass noch ein praktikant betreut werden müsste etc... und plötzlich hat man die nächste woche urlaubsverbot, wenn man nicht schon viel früher welchen eingereicht hat...
das würde mich jetzt ziemlich ärgern, wenn es so laufen würde


----------



## speciallady (1. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

der termin steht fest :

27. märz bis zum 03. april (von samstag bis samstag). über den genauen beginn und ende müssten wir uns noch einigen.

ich kann vom 27.03 bis einschl. 02. april. contessa kann ab dem 29.03. könnte aber länger bleiben.

nach dem termin der ort:

wie sieht es aus mit dem südscharzwald, markgräflerland? oder habt ihr andere ideen? welche ferienwohnung?

@bergradlerin: seid ihr dabei? könnt ihr einen hübschen ort empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> @bergradlerin: seid ihr dabei? könnt ihr einen hübschen ort empfehlen?



Claudia muss wochentags arbeiten, aber ich wäre schon gern zumindest an einigen Tage dabei. Ich frage Claudia mal, ob sie im Markgräfler Land was weiß. Wie viele Leute werden es denn?


----------



## bike2bfree (1. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Claudia muss wochentags arbeiten, aber ich wäre schon gern zumindest an einigen Tage dabei. Ich frage Claudia mal, ob sie im Markgräfler Land was weiß. Wie viele Leute werden es denn?


 
Tja, ich muss leider unter der Woche arbeiten, aber am WE oder Feiertag wäre ich dabei.
Unterkunft sollte kein Problem sein, hier gibt es von Jugendherberge über Ferienwohnungen bis zu günstigen Pensionen / Hotels (sofern keine Messe in Basel oder Lörrach ist!!!!) einiges. Strecken gibt es hier in meiner Heimat einiges, von flach, bis wellig oder Berge!

Gruss in die Runde 
Claudia


----------



## scylla (1. März 2010)

Dann werde ich gleich mal Urlaub einreichen 
Ich wäre dann wahrscheinlich von Anfang an dabei, würde mich dann aber am Freitag aus dem Staub machen, damit ich übers Osterwochenende bei der Family bin.
Südschwarzwald wäre fein!


----------



## contesssa (1. März 2010)

So, auch wieder da, board und knochen heil, die saison kann beginnen. Im allgäu war echt geiles wetter, hab fast einen Sonnenbrand bekommen. Liegt Freiburg bei Basel???Oh man, das wird aber ein langer Anmarsch...aber wenn ihr schon seit Samstag fahrt könnt ihr vielleicht am Montag etwas später anfangen
@speciallady: Danke, das Angebot nehme ich gern an. Allerdings habe ich noch nie im Leben auf einem Rennrad gesessen!


----------



## contesssa (1. März 2010)

Nicht wundern, habe gerade wenig erfogreich mit der Änderungsoption rumgespielt. Das ist sozusagen ein Text ohne Inhalt. sorry.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich noch nie im Leben auf einem Rennrad gesessen!



Radeln ist Radeln. Nur schneller.


----------



## speciallady (2. März 2010)

@contessa: freiburg liegt ca. 60 km von basel

@bergradlerin: ich hatte als standort so an bad bellingen, krozingen oder so gedacht. würdest du auch ein paar kilometer mit dem auto fahren?

ich habe ein paar bücher vom schwarzwald, gucke mal nach einem geeigneten standort. mit dem rennrad kenne ich ein paar strecken, mtb allerdings nicht. dann könnt ihr bestimmt als locals zuschlagen?! 

claudia wohnt in lörrach, ist das auch geeignet als ausgangspunkt?

wir sollten in den nächsten tagen mal einen ort festlegen, damit wir eine wohnung suchen können. 

zur wohnung:

wir brauchen eine wohnung für 4 personen, mit mind. 2 schlafzimmern. vielleicht finden wir ja auch eine grössere

was ist euer budget für die wohnung? ich denke wir brauchen mind. 20 /person/nacht

wann wollt ihr genau an- und abreisen? 

freue mich schon  nur das wetter muss noch bisschen besser, zumindest wärmer werden.

so ich habe jetzt 2 tage urlaub und gehe bisschen biken. allerdings sind hier die wälder noch gesperrt. xynthia hat sich in und um frankfurt ausgetobt. sie warnen noch davor in den wald zu gehen. werde wohl etwas am main cruisen, kommt meiner nicht mehr vorhandenen kondition entgegen


----------



## scylla (2. März 2010)

Budget: bis 40â¬ pro Tag wÃ¤re noch Ok. Weniger wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich immer besser. Ich habe leider nicht so viel Ortskenntnis im SÃ¼dschwarzwald, und wo es gute Ferienwohnungen gibt 
da kann ich leider nicht allzu viel Konstruktives beitragen. Werde mich aber trotzdem mal "virtuell" schlau machen.

Anreise wÃ¤re ich flexibel. Freitag nacht oder Samstag tagsÃ¼ber... geht alles, da richte ich mich nach der Mehrheitsmeinung 
Abreisen wÃ¼rde ich dann am nÃ¤chsten Freitag abends.

Sollten wir dann wohl am besten sowohl ein Mtb als auch ein RR dabeihaben? 
Dann muss ich mir nochmal Ã¼berlegen, wie das am besten geht...
ich hoffe mal, dass mein "normales" Bike bis dahin wieder fit ist. Im Moment warte ich noch darauf, dass Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer von Toxo zurÃ¼ckkommen. Mein HÃ¤ndler konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wie lange das noch dauert.. von in 6 Wochen bis morgen wÃ¤re alles drin.
Ansonsten komme ich halt mit dem Freerider und hoffe, dass ihr oben am Berg dann auf mich wartet 
oder nur mit dem Crosser, quasi als Do-it-All Rennrad und Mtb in einem


----------



## bike2bfree (2. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> @contessa: freiburg liegt ca. 60 km von basel
> 
> @bergradlerin: ich hatte als standort so an bad bellingen, krozingen oder so gedacht. würdest du auch ein paar kilometer mit dem auto fahren?
> 
> ...


 
Bad Krotzingen ist mit dem Auto eine gute  ½ Stunde bis 40 Minuten von Lörrach entfernt.
Ist allerdings direkt am Tor  zu den Bergen und wenn man unten bleibt, flach bis wellig. 
Bad Krotzingen selbst ist ein Kurort mit Therme (Wellness), dementsprechend sind auch die Unterkunftspreise.
Landschaftlich schön gelegen, nahe an Freiburg (Shopping / Nightlife etc.)
In Lörrach und Umgebung wird es in der Zeit wohl schwierig werden mit FeWo etc, es ist REGIO Messe in Lörrach vom  20.03.  bis 28.03.2010 - da ist im "näheren" Umkreis alles ausgebucht 
oder was noch frei ist, ist teuer oder nicht zu empfehlen.......
Müllheim, Neuenburg, Badenweiler (Therme),  wäre etwas südlicher, näher am Elsass.

Gruss in die Runde
Claudia


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

Uiuiui... Claudia schreibt in Blau!? Sägt sie etwa an meinem Moderatorinnensessel?  

Also wie gesagt, wären wir an den Wochenenden gern bei Ausfahrten dabei (mein GPS könnte uns sicher ein paar Routen zeigen), wochentags eben ich allein. Übernachtungsmöglichkeit brauche ich keine, ich bin ja bei Claudia bei Lörrach zu Hause... MTB oder RR? Von mir aus beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike2bfree (2. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Uiuiui... Claudia schreibt in Blau!? Sägt sie etwa an meinem Moderatorinnensessel?
> 
> Also wie gesagt, wären wir an den Wochenenden gern bei Ausfahrten dabei (mein GPS könnte uns sicher ein paar Routen zeigen), wochentags eben ich allein. Übernachtungsmöglichkeit brauche ich keine, ich bin ja bei Claudia bei Lörrach zu Hause... MTB oder RR? Von mir aus beides!


 
@Bergradlerin: ich - sägen ?  Niemals (höchstens Nachts, im Schlaf)
Ich habe kein interesse am Moderatorinnen Posten, woher sollte ich dann dafür die Zeit nehmen


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> (...) woher sollte ich dann dafür die Zeit nehmen



Och, hier bei den Mädels geht´s so friedlich und freundlich zu, da braucht´s keinen Zeitaufwand!


----------



## contesssa (2. März 2010)

Ich halte mich mal aus allen Debatten in Bezug auf Ãrtlichkeit raus, da ich in dieser Gegend noch nie war, sie aber schon immer gern kennen lernen wollte. Allerdings wundert mich die Preisangabe der Fewo etwas. In Balderschwang haben wir am WE fÃ¼r die Wohnung 65â¬ pro Nacht bezahlt, allerdings zu viert und somit 16 pro Nacht. Oder sind in den 40 ocken schon die Futterkosten includiert? 
FÃ¼r die mtb-Variante wÃ¤re ich sehr dankbar, da mein bike-feeling nicht in erster Linie geschwindigkeitsabhÃ¤ngig ist und ich einfach am liebsten durch die Natur fahre und dreckig werde. Wie gesagt werde ich es versuchen um meine Argumente zu manifestieren oder zu entkrÃ¤ften, aber wenn Fall 1 eintritt und ich dem Feld hinterher fahre weil mir alles zu schnell geht wÃ¼rde ich aufs mtb umsteigen.
Anreisen wÃ¼rde ich Montags gegen 9-10 Uhr, hÃ¤ngt etwas vom Ort ab und natÃ¼rlich der verkehrslage. Abreise tendiert zum Freitagabend, da gibt es aber noch ungeklÃ¤rte Nebenbedingungen


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

MTB ist im Südschwarzwald natürlich immer angesagt - allerdings Ende März/Anfang April unter Umständen noch im Schnee! Auf dem Feldberg liegt noch ein guter Meter weiße, sulzige Pampe und in Todtnauberg ist Ski und Rodel statt Biken angesagt.  

Rennradeln in tieferen Lagen (oder auch MTB mit Straßenbereifung) dürfte dagegen gut gehen. Kommt halt immer aufs Wetter an - und das ist leider zu dieser Jahreszeit schwer kalkulierbar...


----------



## speciallady (2. März 2010)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> Müllheim, Neuenburg, Badenweiler (Therme),  wäre etwas südlicher, näher am Elsass.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Gruss in die Runde
> Claudia



hallo zusammen, kaum ist frau mal ein paar stunden weg, geht die post ab!

habe jetzt noch mal in die karte geschaut: ich denke die ecke badenweiler/mühlheim würde gut passen. da können wir auch mal mit den bike richtung berge oder flach mit dem rennrad. wie bergradlerin schreibt, es wird wohl vom wetter abhängen.
das ist doch auch näher von euch, oder?

budget: ich denke wir müssen zwischen 20 und 30 euro pro tag rechnen (nur wohnung); kommt auch ein bisschen drauf an, was wir wollen. für mich kann es schon ein bisschen komfort und platz haben; sind ja fast ne woche dort.  contessa: nenne doch bitte mal dein limit, damit wir einen richtwert für die suche haben.

radfrage: ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass wir beide räder mitnehmen und variieren. morgens 3 h rennradeln, mittags 3h biken 

nö, im ernst. beide räder wären schon gut, auch wegen dem wetter. dann sind wir flexibler. ich zum beispiel fahre kein rennrad bei regen; es sei denn ich bin schon unterwegs und es fängt an, klar.

so, dann muss ich noch überlegen, wie ich 3! räder ins auto kriege...


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

Gib mal hier Lörrach ein. Da in der Ecke stecken Claudia und ich.  

Rennradeln tun wir auch nur bei trockenem Wetter. Zum Eibazln* haben wir ja Bikes...





*transl.: schmutzig machen


----------



## TinaR (2. März 2010)

Hi Mädels, 
habe Euren Fred mit begeisterung gelesen und finde es klasse, was ihr da plant. komme aus der Nähe von Freiburg und würde mich wohl bei Euch anschließen, wenn ihr noch ein "Plätzchen" zum biken frei habt. Übernachtung brauche ich keine, würde dann mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt kommen.
Hätte RR und MTB. Falls das Wetter es zulässt, könnte ich Euch mit dem MTB am Rosskopf (bei Freiburg) die bekannte  Borderline zeigen. Ist ne super Downhillstrecke und macht riesig Spaß!
Alles was höher ist wie der Rosskopf wird wohl um die Zeit noch mit Schnee bedeckt sein, da ist wohl doch eher RR im Kaiserstuhl angesagt.
Also, ich werde den Fred mal weiter beobachten!


----------



## contesssa (2. März 2010)

Naja, bei mir wird ein Großteil des Geldes für die 1200km draufgehen. 20-30 eus sind für mich in Ordnung ( Spaß geht vor Rentenfonds). Eine Ferienwohnung für 120 ocken die Nacht kann ich mir momentan nicht vorstellen, in so etwas Mondänem hab ich meinen Urlaub noch nie verbracht
@speciallady: ich kann ja mal meinen Händler fragen, ob der mir ein RR für die Zeit ausleiht. Falls ja, minimiert das ja dein Transportproblem.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> In Balderschwang haben wir am WE fÃ¼r die Wohnung 65â¬ pro Nacht bezahlt, allerdings zu viert und somit 16 pro Nacht. Oder sind in den 40 ocken schon die Futterkosten includiert?



fÃ¼r 120 kÃ¶nnte man wohl in der tat eine villa mieten. aber in einer urlaubsregion wie dem sÃ¼dschwarzwald weiÃ man ja nie 
ich hatte mit 40â¬ jedenfalls "all inclusive" gemeint, also mit futter und was sonst noch anfÃ¤llt.
ich finde auch, dass die unterkunft fÃ¼r eine woche ein bisschen komfort haben dÃ¼rfte. ich glaube, aus dem alter, dass ich mit einer pressspanplatte und einer abgelutschten schaumstoffmatratze obendrauf wunschlos glÃ¼cklich wÃ¤re, bin ich langsam raus 
ach ja, und das wichtigste: eine wiese davor und ein gartenschlauch, um die bikes wieder sauber zu kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (3. März 2010)

Ich hab heute was total Verrücktes gemacht, glaub ich....Ich habe mir ein Rennrad gekauft! Ein Focus variado, es war sozusagen Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
Leider hatte ich heute nur kurz Zeit es auszuprobieren, aber ich denke, es war eine gute Entscheidung. Morgen will ich dann mal mindestens 1,5h fahren, falls mir das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 
@speciallady:danke nochmal für das Angebot. Damit hat sich hoffentlich wirklich ein logistisches Problem von selbst gelöst.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Liebe!   
Wir wollen jetzt aber schon noch Details wissen, gelle?!  
Ist es das hier? Welche Farbe?


----------



## contesssa (3. März 2010)

Ja, das isses wohl, meins ist allerdings rot-weiß. Rahmenhöhe 50cm, Schaltung shimano tiagra 4500. Hab im Nachgang bisschen was gelesen....hat ganz gute Kritiken bekommen, allerdings soll es für ein rennrad recht schwer sein. Was mich verblüfft, denn mir kam das im vergleich zu meinem mtb sehr leicht vor. Aber das liegt bestimmt nur an meiner nicht vorhandenen Erfahrung mit dieser Art Rad. 
Jedenfalls freu ich mich immer noch über meine Entscheidung, auch wenn ein Teil meines sozialen Umfeldes Unverständnis signalisiert in Form von "Du hast doch schon zwei Räder"...Mein auch bikender Kollege hat sich jedenfalls mit mir gefreut und wir sind zu spät zur Dienstberatung gekommen, weil wir noch das rad anschauen mussten. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens guten Gewissens noch 3 Wochen üben, damit ich euch im Breisgau dann nicht allzusehr hinterher fahre


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich hab heute was total Verrücktes gemacht, glaub ich....Ich habe mir ein Rennrad gekauft! Ein Focus variado, es war sozusagen Liebe auf den ersten Blick.




wow, das ging aber mal flott 
und ich dachte immer, dass ich schon spinne, wenn ich mir mit (nur) ein paar wochen (!) bedenkzeit ein bike kaufe 

auch von mir glückwunsch zum neuen schätzchen 
wenn du dich erst mal an die vorbeibrausenden autos gewöhnt hast (geht recht schnell, auch wenn man sich bei den ersten lkws noch fast in die hose macht) wirst du sicher sehr viel spaß damit haben. 
ist irgendwie völlig anders als mountain-biken, und macht auf seine weise riesig spaß.

wiegt so an die 10 kg, ist das richtig? das ist für die rennrad-geeks tatsächlich an der grenze zu adipositas 
wenn man sich mal die neusten rennrad-kreationen im high-end bereich anschaut... die sind ja teilweise unter 6 kg! da ist selbst meine carbonfeile mit 7.5 kg schwergewichtig  
aber im endeffekt wird das gewicht eh überschätzt. jedenfalls meine meinung. ich hab auch schon mal den test gemacht, und auf den crosser (wiegt auch zeimlich genau 10 kg) rennradreifen gezogen und bin dann damit meine hausrunde gefahren. hat von der fahrtzeit her absolut gar nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## speciallady (3. März 2010)

@tina: herzlich willkommen  wir freuen uns wenn du dabei bist. z.zt sind wir zu vier, die von ausserhalb anreisen und 2 locals. du wärest dann die siebte! je mehr, desto besser. fährst du an den we mit oder auch unter der woche. falls du noch infos brauchst, melde dich bitte. die details bzgl. ort etc werde ich dann per pn schicken.

@contessa: herzlichen glückwunsch 

muss ich jetzt ein schlechtes gewisssen haben? wollte dir eben schreiben, dass das mit dem dritten rad kein problem ist. ich werde mein altes rennrad eh in freiburg lassen; da bin ich öfters und muss es dann nicht immer transportieren. lasse dir nichts von anderen einreden. wir haben zu zweit: 3 mtb's, 4 rr, 2 crosser, 2 treckingräder und 2 alte räder für die stadt. ich muss immer ein teil der räder auslagern, da der keller zu klein ist. momentan sind die rennräder weg.

aber ich glaube, das ist auch nicht normal!!! 

zu unserem urlaub (klingt entspannter als traininsglager )

ich werde heute abend mal nach einer wohnung schauen, von samstag bis freitag. wenn ich etwas finde, werde ich es euch per pn schicken. ich hoffe natürlich, dass wir etwas günstiges finden, es sind allerdings auch osterferien.


----------



## contesssa (3. März 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche Die "überzähligen" Kilos werde ich sicher durch Reduktion der Körpermasse relativieren....sind eh noch 2 zuviel zum Kampfgewicht.
@speciallady: nee, musst du überhaupt nicht! In Bezug auf Sportkrams bin ich total spontan. Wenn ich dagegen ein Paar Schuhe brauche, denke ich deutlich länger drüber nach um dann meist fest zu stellen, dass ich doch keine brauche. Aber eure Anzahl an Rädern ist schon interessant. Übrigens hatte ich bis vorhin die 3hRR/3hmtb pro Tag für bare Münze genommen. Nonverbale Kommunikation gehört wohl eher nicht zu meinen Stärken. Wie soll denn der "Urlaub" denn nun in etwa aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinaR (3. März 2010)

@speciallady und @all:
super, klasse, dass ich mit euch mitfahren kann. alleine fahren macht einfach nicht so viel spaß....weiß aber auch nicht wirklich, ob ich bei Euch mithalten kann.....wir werden sehen.
würd aber total gerne auf dem RR meine Grundkondition verbessern.
Würd mich dann vorerst für das Wochenende "anmelden" und bei gutem Wetter und wenns arbeitstechnisch möglich ist auch noch die woche.
schreibt mit dann einfach noch den genauen Termin / Treffpunkt!
schönen abend noch.


----------



## TinaR (3. März 2010)

natürlich auch von mir glückwunsch zum neuen RRdl.


----------



## speciallady (3. März 2010)

..klar kannst du mithalten!!! ich denke das niveau ist sehr unterschiedlich und wir raufen uns zusammen. ansonsten bilden wir 2 gruppen.. oder die schnellen hängen noch ein paar km dran..

ich bin auch nicht so fit, habe den winter wenig gemacht...

@all: habe jetzt bestimmt 20 wohnungen angeschrieben..bin mal gespannt. mit 20/tag/person kommen wir dicke hin..die meisten waren billiger..

so, jetzt muss ich schlafen..


----------



## speciallady (4. März 2010)

guten morgen,

die ersten wohnungsangebote sind da  . habe ich euch per pn geschickt.

so, jetzt nimmt das trainingslager konkrete züge an...

@warnschild: meldest duc dich bitte nochmals, zwecks an- und abreise? ich hoffe du bist noch dabei!

vg sl


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> sind eh noch 2 zuviel zum Kampfgewicht.



Bei mir sechs bis sieben!  
Die Ärzte freuen sich bärig über den "Substanzgewinn" und ich...


----------



## speciallady (4. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bei mir sechs bis sieben!
> Die Ärzte freuen sich bärig über den "Substanzgewinn" und ich...



..bei mir 6-7 zu meinem wöhlfühlgewicht...  mein kampfgewicht werde ich wohl nicht mehr erreichen...

wollte schon ein neues thema eröffnen "speck muss weg". habe auch krankheitsbedingt 10 kg zugelegt. die ersten 3 sind weg, bis zum sommer möchte ich eig. noch 6-7 abnehmen. schaun mer mal... 

das lieblingsthema der frauen....


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

ich hab noch nicht mal eine waage 
praktisch... so muss man sich über die überflüssigen kilos nicht aufregen, wenn man sie gar nicht kennt. 

solange die jeans noch passen, ist alles in ordnung


----------



## speciallady (4. März 2010)

@bergradlerin: danke für das umbenennen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

Immer gern zu Diensten!


----------



## crashxl (4. März 2010)

Öhm...vielleicht ..wenns ok ist .. fahre ich dann auch mal eine oder zwei Runde/n mit. Geht auch unter der Woche. Habe zwar RR und MTB, aber MTB ist mir doch wesentlich lieber. Das mit dem RR finde ich furchtbar langweilig (auch wenn ich am Montag meinen ersten mini-Col gefahren bin..) und schnell bin ich auch nicht ;-).  
Übernachten tu ich zu Hause ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

crashxl schrieb:


> (...) und schnell bin ich auch nicht.



Was ist schnell?


----------



## speciallady (4. März 2010)

crashxl schrieb:


> Öhm...vielleicht ..wenns ok ist .. fahre ich dann auch mal eine oder zwei Runde/n mit. Geht auch unter der Woche. Habe zwar RR und MTB, aber MTB ist mir doch wesentlich lieber. Das mit dem RR finde ich furchtbar langweilig (auch wenn ich am Montag meinen ersten mini-Col gefahren bin..) und schnell bin ich auch nicht ;-).
> Übernachten tu ich zu Hause ).




klar ist es ok.. wir freuen uns über jede die mitfährt! schnell? ich habe keine ahnung, wie es aussehen wird. ich denke es sind unterschiedliche niveaus und im falle eines falles bestimmt die schwächste das tempo. wobei beim flachen rennradeln der windschatten einiges an leistungsunterschieden kompensiert! 

ich hoffe ich spreche für alle: in erster linie wollen wir zusammen radeln und spass haben..das tempo wird sich geben. ggfs. können wir bei derzeit 8 frauen (am we und karfrteitag) auch 2 gruppen bilden

schön, wenn du dabei bist!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

Ach Mädels... Schnell waren die fast 140, die ich heute mit dem Auto dort drauf hatte, wo dummerweise nur 100 erlaubt waren.  

Im Rennradforum ist ständig von Schnitten die Rede - also mich befremdet das, denn ich hatte noch immer einen Schnitt. Welchen? Tja. Mal so, mal so. Je nach Befinden, Form, Fitness, Begleitung, Wetter, Wind...  

Ich bin ganz sicher, wir werden eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit haben und einen gewissen Schnitt. Irgendwo zwischen    und


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ach Mädels... Schnell waren die fast 140, die ich heute mit dem Auto dort drauf hatte, wo dummerweise nur 100 erlaubt waren.
> 
> Im Rennradforum ist ständig von Schnitten die Rede - also mich befremdet das, denn ich hatte noch immer einen Schnitt. Welchen? Tja. Mal so, mal so. Je nach Befinden, Form, Fitness, Begleitung, Wetter, Wind...
> 
> Ich bin ganz sicher, wir werden eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit haben und einen gewissen Schnitt. Irgendwo zwischen    und




wichtig ist, dass es Spaß macht


----------



## speciallady (4. März 2010)

alle facts zusammengefasst:

ab dem 27.03 bis einschl. 02.04 "trainingslager" in bad bellingen

dabei sind:

contessa
scylla
speciallady
warnschild?    die anreisen werden

locals:

crashxl
bergradlerin
bike2befree
downhill-queen
tinaR

Räder: mtb und rennrad: einsatz je nach wetterlage, kondition und lust und laune

ziel: kein tempobolzen, sondern touren mit spass und freude am radfahren. 

ein vorschlag:

da wir erst am samstag anreisen werden und bestimmt noch eine tour an diesem tag machen wollen, könnten wir uns doch abends zum essen in einer gastwirtschaft treffen. dann kann sich frau in ruhe kennenlernen, wir können ein paar touren für die nächsten tage planen und gemütlich essen und trinken. und wir in der ferienwohnung haben nicht den stress am ersten tag.

ausserdem können vielleicht ein paar "heimlich" mitlesende kandidatinnen sich noch dazu gesellen, die sich bis jetzt nicht trauen mit einer horde wildfremder mädels zu biken  

was haltet ihr davon? und hat jemand einen tipp, wo wir hingehen können, zwecks reservierung!

freue mich riesig auf die woche


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ausserdem können vielleicht ein paar "heimlich" mitlesende kandidatinnen sich noch dazu gesellen, die sich bis jetzt nicht trauen mit einer horde wildfremder mädels zu biken





Aber: "Horde"?!    Wenn ich mich manchmal nach dem Biken im Spiegel betrachte, trifft´s "Rotte" besser...


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Aber: "Horde"?!    Wenn ich mich manchmal nach dem Biken im Spiegel betrachte, trifft´s "Rotte" besser...



von den äußerlichkeiten her schon 
aber biken macht doch so friedlich... wenn ich erst mal ausgepowert bin kann ich gar niemanden mehr beißen


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

Biken macht glücklich!


----------



## speciallady (4. März 2010)

..und was ist mir dem vorschlag zum essen gehen, ihr "rotten"? 

muss ich jetzt erst mal googlen, was das ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

Essen? Immer. Ständig. Wie wär´s denn mit Wildschweinbraten! Selbst erlegt...


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..und was ist mir dem vorschlag zum essen gehen, ihr "rotten"?



ach ja stimmt, da war ja noch was 

den vorschlag finde ich gut. 
dann kann man sich schon mal gegenseitig beschnuppern, und dabei bestimmt auch ein bisschen zusammenrotten 

nur meine kenntnis über restaurants in der gegend ist gleich null. also schon wieder kein konstruktiver beitrag von meiner seite


----------



## DH-Queen (4. März 2010)

Hi allerseits, ich oute mich jetzt mal als "heimlich mitlesende Kandidatin", die zwar noch nicht genau weiß, ob sie Zeit hat, aber gerne auch mal mitfahren will. Wenn ihr noch nen Guide für Freiburger Trails haben wollt, stelle ich mich auch zur Verfügung, wobei es ab Samstag wieder ziemlich weit runter schneien soll, außer Rosskopf und Kybfelsen wird also nicht viel an Touren drin sein...
tschüß
Michi
PS: Restaurantvorschläge in Freiburg hätte ich auch, aber das ist vielleicht etwas weit weg von Bad Bellingen


----------



## speciallady (4. März 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> Hi allerseits, ich oute mich jetzt mal als "heimlich mitlesende Kandidatin", die zwar noch nicht genau weiß, ob sie Zeit hat, aber gerne auch mal mitfahren will. Wenn ihr noch nen Guide für Freiburger Trails haben wollt, stelle ich mich auch zur Verfügung, wobei es ab Samstag wieder ziemlich weit runter schneien soll, außer Rosskopf und Kybfelsen wird also nicht viel an Touren drin sein...
> tschüß
> Michi
> PS: Restaurantvorschläge in Freiburg hätte ich auch, aber das ist vielleicht etwas weit weg von Bad Bellingen




..ich hab's doch gewusst... 

gerne kannst du uns strecken zeigen; und wir haben ja noch 3 wochen zeit für die schneeschmelze!

freiburg ist für das abendessen etwas weit, da wir 2 mädels aus lörrach dabei haben. aber du kannst gerne nach bad bellingen kommen!

ich nehem dich jetzt erst mal in unsere liste auf, einverstanden?


----------



## crashxl (4. März 2010)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt...
restaurants kann ich nur welche auf der anderen rheinseite empfehlen/vorschlagen. für freiburg und umgebung gibst irgendwie so ein kleines büchlein mit guten adressen. vielleicht fällt mir der namen in den nächsten vier wochen noch ein.....


----------



## contesssa (4. März 2010)

Das klingt wirklich nach einer richtig guten Zeit...schade, dass ich erst am Montag früh dazu stoßen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (4. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich kein Rennrad und werde auch nie eines haben



Mal so am Rande, wie rennt er denn nun???


----------



## contesssa (4. März 2010)

@1000grad: ok, hätte ich vorher auch echt nicht von mir gedacht. Aber "wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt" und mitunter kann es ja auch nicht so falsch sein, etwas Neues auszuprobieren und gegebenenfalls seine Meinung zu ändern. Was ich hiermit offiziell getan habe, nachdem ich eine kleine Trainingsrunde gefahren bin.Ich habe nämlich nur 60% der Zeit gebraucht, die ich auf einer "schnellen Runde" vorige Woche mit dem mtb benötigt habe. Außerdem hat es wirklich richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> mitunter kann es ja auch nicht so falsch sein, etwas Neues auszuprobieren und gegebenenfalls seine Meinung zu ändern....Außerdem hat es wirklich richtig Spaß gemacht.



ich sag nur 



bin ja schon gespannt drauf, das Gefährt "live" zu sehen.


----------



## speciallady (5. März 2010)

crashxl schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt...
> restaurants kann ich nur welche auf der anderen rheinseite empfehlen/vorschlagen. für freiburg und umgebung gibst irgendwie so ein kleines büchlein mit guten adressen. vielleicht fällt mir der namen in den nächsten vier wochen noch ein.....



nö, nö, wir kommen morgen in 3 Wochen!!! Nicht, dass Du uns verpasst!


----------



## Kanakonda (6. März 2010)

Hallo Schwestern auf 2Rädern 

Schade dass ich erst jetzt lese dass Ihr die Örtlichkeit doch zu uns ins Markgräflerland gelegt habt, hätte Euch dann nämlich doch etwas näher zum Kaiserstuhl geraten, einfach aus dem Grund weil es hier am wärmsten ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich in dieser Zeit auch Urlaub und würde mich euch gerne für die ein oder andere Tour anschließen...
... 
Vielleicht packt ihr ja auch mal die Räder oder Bikes ein und wir kurven am Kaiserstuhl oder wie schon angeboten am Rosskopf oder Schauinsland. Letzterer kann frau auch mit dem RR erklimmen  ...nur sind die Trails dann halt passé
Also, es wäre schön wenn Ihr mich in den Verteiler aufnehmt und auf dem Laufenden haltet.

Momentan tobt hier ein kleiner Schneesturm welcher meinen geplanten Tag (kurbeln kurbeln kurbeln) total versaut

Grüße Katja


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. März 2010)

Gestern drei Stunden Gerennradelt, heute Schneefall!


----------



## TinaR (7. März 2010)

..oh mann, ich hab noch keinen einzigen km dieses jahr auf dem rad gehockt......könnte dann aber für euch das Servicemobil (mit Motor) fahren !  Ich bevorzuge ja eher die wärmen Temperaturen zum radeln, bei der Kälte hohl ich wohl eher noch mal die Ski raus!
Nächste woche ist noch mal "kalt angesagt", aber dann hoffen wir auf "Frühling".

bis zum 27. dann!


----------



## scylla (7. März 2010)

Ich bin da ganz optimistisch. Kann ja nicht noch ewig weiterschneien. 
Wenn's zu kalt ist zum Rennradfahren können wir ja biken.

Wie geht der alte Spruch nochmal... "es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung"...


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. März 2010)

Wir waren heute 1 1/2 Stunden bei Inzlingen (direkt an der CH-Grenze) Biken - 3 Grad und auf der Höhe ziemlich kühler Wind sorgten bei Claudia ziemlich schnell für eingefrorene Haxen.    Allerdings schien die Sonne vom wolkenlosen Himmel!


----------



## contesssa (7. März 2010)

Hab nochmal geschaut, wo das eigentlich liegt...sind wirklich 600km von mir aus. Ich werde nun definitiv Sonntag losfahren und gegen Mitternacht ankommen. Montag früh soll nach Aussagen von Kennern auf den Autobahnen die Hölle los sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Hab nochmal geschaut, wo das eigentlich liegt...sind wirklich 600km von mir aus. Ich werde nun definitiv Sonntag losfahren und gegen Mitternacht ankommen. Montag früh soll nach Aussagen von Kennern auf den Autobahnen die Hölle los sein.



Zumindest auf der A5 kann ich das bestätigen. Wenn ich da lang muss fahr ich auch lieber ganz entspannt mitten in der Nacht ... oder ganz früh am Morgen, so dass ich vor 7 wieder von der Autobahn runter bin


----------



## speciallady (7. März 2010)

@contessa: es bestimmt besser, wenn du sonntag fährst , allein wegen dem verkehr auf der a5. mit dem schlüssel das kriegen wir schon hin, eventuell sind wir ja auch noch wach. 

@contessa, warnschild, scylla: wenn es ok ist, würde ich morgen die wohnung buchen. warnschild: falls du nicht kommen kannst, nehmen wir die wohnung zu dritt. 

@all: wir werden immer mehr   

update: dabei sind:

contessa
scylla
speciallady
warnschild? die anreisen werden

locals:

crashxl
bergradlerin
bike2befree
downhill-queen
kanakonda
tinaR


wir fahren bestimmt mal eine tour zum kaiserstuhl, rr ins auto und los gehts. der kaiserstuhl ist es wert (habe ich auch meine "hausrunde"). bin öfters in umkirch, fahre dann bötzingen, texaspass und so. wir haben unsere wohnung noch nicht gebucht, wollen das aber morgen tun, also falls ihr einen besseren tip als bad bellingen habt, her mit.  allerdings  kommen 2 aus lörrach, da ist es dann zu weit.

soweit zum positiven 

nun zu mir: 

hatte nach 2 tagen biken und studio am freitag ein blockiertes isg! langsam geht wieder besser, aber mit training ist erst mal nichts. noch dazu dass ich diese woche den megastress im büro habe (europäisches treffen). also falls irgendeine von euch bedenken wegen tempo, zuwenig training etc. hat, ich denke ich schiesse diesen winter den vogel ab! 

bin gestern 42 geworden, liegt es am meinem alter?????? 

momentan hoffe ich bis ende märz meine rückenprobleme in den griff zu kriegen und dann langsam in die saison zu starten. ich hoffe, ihr nehmt mich trotzdem mit?!


----------



## scylla (7. März 2010)

@speciallady
Gute Besserung! Das hört sich nicht gut an mit den Rückenproblemen... 

Aber mal für die ganz Doofen: Was ist überhaupt ein isg? Irgendwas im Rücken, soweit so klar 

Wir fahren einfach so, wie es sich für einen Saisonstart gehört: Ohne jegliche Fitness, aber dafür mit umso mehr Spaß 

Zur Wohnung: von mir aus kannst du buchen.


----------



## speciallady (7. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @speciallady
> Gute Besserung! Das hört sich nicht gut an mit den Rückenproblemen...
> 
> Aber mal für die ganz Doofen: Was ist überhaupt ein isg? Irgendwas im Rücken, soweit so klar
> ...



danke für den zuspruch 

isg: illiosacralgelenk (kreuzdammbein gelenk); am unteren rücken, direkt über dem allerwertesten 

die blockade ist sehr schmerzhaft, aber gut behandelbar und kein bandscheibenvorfall, oder so etwas. wird nur oft verwechselt. ich denke mir fehlt z.zt. die rumpfstabilität (rücken und bauchmuskulatur). radfahren darf ich, wenn ich kein schmerzen mehr habe. bei der kälte und den noch anhaltenden leichtem schmerz, war mir aber nicht danach. meine beste freundin ist physiothreapeutin und hat mich heute behandelt 

ist schon viiiiieeeeeellllll besser!


----------



## DH-Queen (8. März 2010)

auf jeden Fall ganz gute Besserung! Ich hoffe bei Dir ist trotzdem ein bisschen mountainbiken drin und nicht nur rennradeln  Wobei, Hauptsache radeln! Groß Training ist hier auch noch nicht drin, alles wieder voll Schnee, also keine Angst, soviel im Rückstand bist Du nicht.


----------



## scylla (8. März 2010)

so, urlaub ist bewilligt... jetzt steht dem bikevergnügen nichts mehr im weg


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. März 2010)

Glückwunsch nachträglich!  

Also wenn´s ums Alter geht... Oder um Zipperlein... Oder gar um Gebrechen... Oder um Übergewicht... Oder um die Fitness... Oder oder oder... Dann bin ich ganz vorn. Also wenn hinten vorn ist. Na, Ihr wisst schon. Oder auch nicht.


----------



## speciallady (8. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Glückwunsch nachträglich!
> Also wenn´s ums Alter geht... Oder um Zipperlein... Oder gar um Gebrechen... Oder um Übergewicht... Oder um die Fitness... Oder oder oder... Dann bin ich ganz vorn. Also wenn hinten vorn ist. Na, Ihr wisst schon. Oder auch nicht.



danke für die wünsche  und danke für die aufmunternden worte; eigentlich sollte ich nicht jammern.. 

wir rollen das feld von hinten auf...


----------



## contesssa (8. März 2010)

Na, da scheinen wir uns ja alle einig zu sein....Übrigens: Hier schneit es gerade wieder aufs heftigste...nur mal so am Rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. März 2010)

Oh, das hab ich ja glatt überlesen... sorry 

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## speciallady (8. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Oh, das hab ich ja glatt überlesen... sorry



..macht nichts...ist ja auch schon vorbei..

so mädels, ich buche heute abend noch unsere wohnung..und wenn es die nächsten 19 tage jeden tag nur ein grad wärmer wird, dann wären es doch die besten voraussetzungen! also alle schön daumen drücken...


----------



## swe68 (8. März 2010)

... nun klinke ich mich mal kurz ein ....
lichen Glückwunsch nachträglich! Alles Gute - ich wünsche Dir alles, was Du Dir wünschst! 
... bin wieder weg ....


----------



## speciallady (8. März 2010)

..danke, danke... bist hier auch willkommen.. wollte auf unserem heimat threat nicht schon wieder jammern..


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2010)

du kannst immer jammern. Das ist völlig ok! Ich schreibe auch nachher was dazu.
Das Trainingslager klappt bei mir zeitlich nicht - außerdem bin ich ja derzeit fast nur am Laufen


----------



## Warnschild (9. März 2010)

Bin definitiv dabei! Juhu! Allerdings wohl ohne MTB: Meine Rock Shox Reba Race leckt.... :-( hab sie eingeschickt

Hoffentlich ist zumindest mein RR bis dahin soweit, musste den Cross-Rahmen ja vorläufig zurückschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. März 2010)

@warnschild

freu mich dass du endgültig dabei bist 

übrigens: du bist nicht allein...willkommen im camp der gabellosen


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. März 2010)

Ich habe noch ein nicht wirklich schlechtes RR für Menschen mit etwa 168-175 cm Körpergröße und 80er Schrittlänge anzubieten. Müsste es nur mitbringen. Falls also Bedarf besteht...


----------



## Warnschild (9. März 2010)

Also, ich überleg grad, wie ich die Anfahrt hinbekommen soll: Evtl. zwei Räder, dazu mein vieles Gepäck für ne Woche etc., das wird zuviel für den Zug, fürchte ich. Mit einem Rad könnte es hinhauen, andererseits ist es so teuer, dass ich lieber irgendwo mitfahre und dann Benzingeld teile. 

Jemand mit viel Platz im bzw. auf dem Auto, der von HD oder nördlich anreist?


----------



## scylla (9. März 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Jemand mit viel Platz im bzw. auf dem Auto, der von HD oder nördlich anreist?



Die zweite Bedingung würde ich ja erfüllen, aber leider die erste nicht. Ich hab leider nur einen Polo, und da wird es mit meinen eigenen beiden Rädern+Gepäck schon eng


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Ich habe das gesuchte "dicke" Auto, komme aber leider aus der ganz anderen Ecke und fahre außerdem über die Schweiz...


----------



## speciallady (10. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

die transportfrage können wir noch klären, ich habe ja noch platz im auto.

wichtiger: unsere reservierte wohnung wurde vergeben!!!! 

ich bin stinkesauer und habe schon mit scylla telefoniert deswegen. da ich mal wieder den megstress auf der arbeit habe und nicht mal dazu komme luft zu holen, bitte ich darum, dass sich jetzt eine andere um die wohnung kümmert. heute abend habe ich wieder ein geschäftsessen, das zweite in dieser woche..soviel zum thema abnehmen und trainieren! 

ich denke wir finden etwas, aber ich kann leider nicht helfen... scylla, willst du es in die hand nehmen? die eig. wohnung ist nur bis donnerstag frei.. würde mir auch reichen, ist aber vielleicht für contessa doof... 

schaut mal unter www.bad-bellingen.de

haltet mich bitte auf dem laufenden und bitte nicht böse sein, dass ich mich bisschen ausklinke...


----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

kannst du mir ne mail schreiben, welche anderen angebote du noch hattest? ich werde dann morgen ein bissel rumtelefonieren...

das wird schon werden


----------



## speciallady (10. März 2010)

hallo scylla,

gucke doch am besten unter http://www.bad-bellingen.de/ 

gebe unter gastgeber unseren wohnungswunsch ein, dann kommen die aktuellen angebote. die anderen sind ja schon wieder eine woche alt und vielleicht gar nicht mehr da.

ok? und danke für deine unterstützung


----------



## Warnschild (10. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe das gesuchte "dicke" Auto, komme aber leider aus der ganz anderen Ecke und fahre außerdem über die Schweiz...




Vorhin mit meiner Mom gesprochen, sie meinte, man werde irgendeine Lösung finden (obwohl mein Bruder mir zuvorgekommen ist und das Auto für die gewünschte Zeit schon für sich "reserviert" hat). Ich bin jetzt also einfach mal zuversichtlich.


----------



## Warnschild (10. März 2010)

Oh mann, das ist ja echt mies! Falls ich was tun kann, meldet euch, ok? Kann gern auch rum recherchieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

Ich hab gerade schon ein paar Mails verschickt. Mal sehen, was sich tut. Ansonsten werde ich mich morgen noch ans Telefon hängen. 
Sieht ja bei den größeren FeWos schon ziemlich belegt aus. Ein paar hab ich aber noch gefunden. Ich weiß halt nicht, ob wir die auch so günstig kriegen


----------



## Warnschild (10. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade schon ein paar Mails verschickt. Mal sehen, was sich tut. Ansonsten werde ich mich morgen noch ans Telefon hängen.
> Sieht ja bei den größeren FeWos schon ziemlich belegt aus. Ein paar hab ich aber noch gefunden. Ich weiß halt nicht, ob wir die auch so günstig kriegen



Hab Folgendes gefunden: 

http://www.gruppenfahrten.com/Haeuser.php

Da könnte man evtl. ein paar Zimmer in nem Gruppenhaus buchen. Man müsste, falls man in der Gegend bleiben wollte (sicher sinnvoll, wir wollen doch unsere "Besucherinnen" nicht missen!!), PLZ-Bereich 79 angeben...


----------



## contesssa (10. März 2010)

Naja, bis Karfreitag wäre schon schön, eben weil mein Anmarschweg so lang ist und mir ohnehin schon 1,5 Tage fehlen. Ist ja wirklich blöd, dass die die Wohnung einfach vergeben


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Naja, wir müssen ja nicht jeden Tag dabei sein - werden wir wohl auch eher nicht. Claudia gehört ja zu den armen Werktätigen, zudem in der Schweiz. Da arbeitet man länger und hat dafür weniger Urlaubstage als Ausgleich...    Und für den einen oder anderen Tag kann frau schon mal eine längere Fahrt auf sich nehmen.


----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

Keine Panik Mädels, wir finden schon noch ein Plätzchen zum Schlafen. 
Notfalls bauen wir uns ein Iglu


----------



## contesssa (10. März 2010)

Also unter der bedingung nehme ich zurück, dass ich leicht zufrieden zu stellen bin.
Ab 20°C Raumtemperatur abwärts friert mein Gehirn ein...und dann vergesse ich wie ich heiße und wo ich wohne!


----------



## speciallady (11. März 2010)

hallo ladies,

zur erklärung: ich hatte per mail die wohnung angefragt, danach mit der hausherrin telefoniert, die wohnung eig. reserviert und gesagt, dass ich mich wieder melde. mit dem hinweis, dass sie sich bitte melden soll, bevor sie die wohnung anderweitig vergibt! ich will am montag abend buchen und sie teilt mir mit, dass sie die wohnung anderweitig vergeben ist, da ich mich nicht gemeldet habe! 

ich denke wir finden eine wohnung, notfalls 2 kleine wohnungen. allerdings wäre ich für eien wohnung und keine gruppenunterkunft: ich habe urlaub und möchte schlafen können  ist nicht immer gewährleistet bei grösseren gruppen... dann sollten wir auch im markgräflerland bleiben wegen der temperaturen: je höher, desto wahrscheinlicher ist schnee..und den will ich in 2 wochen nicht mehr!!

immer die ruhe bewahren.... 

by the way: meine geackere in der firma hat sich heute wenigstens ausbezahlt: habe ne dicke gehaltserhöhung bekommen  wollte auch mal was positives schreiben, nicht nur jammern über meine arbeit!


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

@speciallady
Meinen Glückwunsch zur Extra-Kohle! 

Ich hab gerade im TV noch Wetter-Nachrichten gesehen. Sieht doch so aus als würde es demnächst tatsächlich mal ein bisschen wärmer. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## speciallady (11. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @speciallady
> Meinen Glückwunsch zur Extra-Kohle!
> 
> Ich hab gerade im TV noch Wetter-Nachrichten gesehen. Sieht doch so aus als würde es demnächst tatsächlich mal ein bisschen wärmer. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



hallo scylla, noch wach? 

danke für die wünsche, hat mich gefreut. das wetter wird, bin ich mir sicher. wenn du noch hilfe brauchst bei der suche, melde dich bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanakonda (11. März 2010)

Hallo,
das ist ja wirklich sch.. mit der Wohnung.
Ich würde mich anbieten hier mal rumzufragen...Freiburg-Land
Ich weiß für die Lörracher nicht das Wahre, aber vielleicht doch auch eine Möglichkeit. Also von mir aus fahre ich 45 min. nach LÖ, aber halt LÖ Stadt...
Sagt mir Bescheid, falls ja auch nochmal genau wieviele und den gewünschten Zeitraum.
lg


----------



## speciallady (11. März 2010)

Kanakonda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist ja wirklich sch.. mit der Wohnung.
> Ich würde mich anbieten hier mal rumzufragen...Freiburg-Land
> Ich weiß für die Lörracher nicht das Wahre, aber vielleicht doch auch eine Möglichkeit. Also von mir aus fahre ich 45 min. nach LÖ, aber halt LÖ Stadt...
> ...



also wenn du mal schauen magst: vom 27.03 bis 02.04 für 4 erwachsene (2 schlafzimmer). kosten pro tag nicht merh als 100 euro (mit reinigung)

wäre klasse wenn du dich mal umhören könntest....


----------



## crashxl (11. März 2010)

Vielleicht findet sich hier:

http://www.gites-de-france-alsace.com/

was grenznahes. Ihr müßt im Dep. 68 suchen bzw. die Karte benutzen.   Ist halt alles auf französisch.


----------



## contesssa (11. März 2010)

Das würde ich mitten in der Nacht gerantiert nicht hinbekommen....bitte lasst uns im Land bleiben.


----------



## Warnschild (11. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Das würde ich mitten in der Nacht gerantiert nicht hinbekommen....bitte lasst uns im Land bleiben.



Hab trotzdem mal geschaut - die Gîtes de France sind z. T. schon genial (war letzten Sommer in der Region Rhône-Alpes in so nem Teil, mit ner Gruppe, Essen lecker, Unterkunft einfach, aber ruhig gelegen und sauber, Lage toll) - aber die liegen zu weit weg, fürchte ich.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

Elsass?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Elsass?!



Lach, nee, ich hab schon die im Elsass gemeint, die sind zu weit weg von der gewünschten Gegend bzw. der Grenze.

Dass wir nicht in die Provence fahren, hab ich mir fast gedacht  (obwohl, wär im Sommer auch nett....)


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

Das Elsass geht doch gleich an der französischen Grenze los, oder? Wieso ist das zu weit? Claudia schippert da von LÖ (Stadt) aus immer mit dem Renner hin...


----------



## Warnschild (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Elsass geht doch gleich an der französischen Grenze los, oder? Wieso ist das zu weit? Claudia schippert da von LÖ (Stadt) aus immer mit dem Renner hin...



Nicht das Elsass, aber die Unterkünfte, die mir dort angeboten wurden, schienen etwas weit weg. Aber vielleicht hab ich - dank mangelnder Französischkenntnisse - auch das Falsche angekreuzt und deshalb wiederum die falschen Unterkünfte angezeigt bekommen...


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

da ist man mal ein paar stunden radeln und schon ist hier die hölle los 

was machen wir denn nu? so viele möglichkeiten...
ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir das im moment fast schon zu viel auswahl ist 

ich hab vorhin den ersten fitnesstest auf dem rennrad absolviert. fazit: note mangelhaft, glatt durchgefallen


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

Warnschild, was ist denn eigentlich mit deinem Rennrad? Wie sieht's denn aus? Wie fährt es sich? Gibts Bilder?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## speciallady (11. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Warnschild, was ist denn eigentlich mit deinem Rennrad? Wie sieht's denn aus? Wie fährt es sich? Gibts Bilder?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...



hallo scylla,

hast du schon etwas gebucht? habe mal ein paar adressen in bad krozingen angeschrieben..sieht ganz gut aus. deshalb vielleicht heute ncoh nicht buchen....

lg sabine


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hast du schon etwas gebucht?



nö, natürlich noch nicht 

jetzt muss ich erst mal nachschauen, wo bad krozingen denn schon wieder liegt


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> da ist man mal ein paar stunden radeln und schon ist hier die hölle los



Meine Liebe, Du bist *immer* radeln!  

Bad Krotzingen ist nicht schlecht, da hat´s Therme und viele alte Leut´, die einem reichlich sonderbar ansehen, wenn man unter 60 ist...


----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> da ist man mal ein paar stunden radeln und schon ist hier die hölle los
> 
> was machen wir denn nu? so viele möglichkeiten...
> ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir das im moment fast schon zu viel auswahl ist
> ...



Ich muss gestehn, das beruhigt mich: Von daher: Note SGT! ;-)


----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Warnschild, was ist denn eigentlich mit deinem Rennrad? Wie sieht's denn aus? Wie fährt es sich? Gibts Bilder?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...



Gefahren bin ich noch nicht :-( Keine Zeit bzw. Wetter dann nicht gut. 

Es ist ein Focus Cayo Team Replica (2009er Modell, siehe Focus-Homepage unter "Räder 2009" oder so ähnlich), seeeeeeehr schön, finde ich ;-)

Nachtrag: http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike_detail.asp?jahr=2009&active=1&lang=german&rub=roa&pr=90000123&do=idx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Meine Liebe, Du bist *immer* radeln!
> 
> Bad Krotzingen ist nicht schlecht, da hat´s Therme und viele alte Leut´, die einem reichlich sonderbar ansehen, wenn man unter 60 ist...



*lach* genau so ne "alte Leut" ist meine alte Tante, die wohnt da....


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich noch nicht :-( Keine Zeit bzw. Wetter dann nicht gut.
> 
> Es ist ein Focus Cayo Team Replica (2009er Modell, siehe Focus-Homepage unter "Räder 2009" oder so ähnlich), seeeeeeehr schön, finde ich ;-)



habs mir gerade angeschaut. hübsch 
mit dem wetter ging es mir genauso, als ich mein erstes richtiges rr angeschafft habe. ich hab's wegen lieferproblemen erst mit einem halben jahr verspätung bekommen, und dann war es november und es hat geschneit... stand dann erst mal zwei monate unbenutzt im keller 
so lange musst du ja hoffentlich nicht mehr warten, bis es wärmer wird


----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> habs mir gerade angeschaut. hübsch
> mit dem wetter ging es mir genauso, als ich mein erstes richtiges rr angeschafft habe. ich hab's wegen lieferproblemen erst mit einem halben jahr verspätung bekommen, und dann war es november und es hat geschneit... stand dann erst mal zwei monate unbenutzt im keller
> so lange musst du ja hoffentlich nicht mehr warten, bis es wärmer wird



Hoffen wirs 

Naja, eigentlich hätt ich ja meinen Crosser schon vor dem Winter haben sollen.....


----------



## contesssa (12. März 2010)

Hab mich jetzt durch die vielen mails gearbeitet...die Kaiserstuhlregion sieht für mich als "nochniedagewesene" sehr vielversprechend aus und ich würde eine Entscheidung dafür sehr begrüßen.


----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt durch die vielen mails gearbeitet...die Kaiserstuhlregion sieht für mich als "nochniedagewesene" sehr vielversprechend aus und ich würde eine Entscheidung dafür sehr begrüßen.



Hab mir die Unterkünfte angesehn und würd das eine gern anfragen, soll ich? (2. Whng. in den E-Mails)


----------



## contesssa (12. März 2010)

Klar...fragen kostet doch nix...sonst isse vielleicht auch weg und wir müssen doch zelten


----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Klar...fragen kostet doch nix...sonst isse vielleicht auch weg und wir müssen doch zelten



 Nee, in der Gegend gibts schon noch einiges, aber meist verhältnismäßig teuer für das, was es ist - darum war das halt mein Favorit.




> Hab mich jetzt durch die vielen mails gearbeitet...die Kaiserstuhlregion  sieht für mich als "nochniedagewesene" sehr vielversprechend aus und  ich würde eine Entscheidung dafür sehr begrüßen.



 Ich neige (gewaltig) zum spammen, tut mir leid.


----------



## contesssa (12. März 2010)

Braucht es überhaupt nicht...eigentlich plagt mich etwas das schlechte Gewissen, dass ich so gar nichts beisteuern kann....außer keine ahnung zu haben.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

so, ich hab mich auch mal durchgelesen 

die ferienwohnung in bahlingen am kaiserstuhl sieht ja sehr schön aus, und vor allem vergleichsweise billig. aber ich glaube, kanakonda hat recht, dass das wirklich ein bisschen weit weg ist für die "locals". sind immerhin knappe 80km nach lörrach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (13. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> so, ich hab mich auch mal durchgelesen
> 
> die ferienwohnung in bahlingen am kaiserstuhl sieht ja sehr schön aus, und vor allem vergleichsweise billig. aber ich glaube, kanakonda hat recht, dass das wirklich ein bisschen weit weg ist für die "locals". sind immerhin knappe 80km nach lörrach



Hallo Zusammen, wollen wir uns heute mal entscheiden fuer eine Wohnung? Es liegen ja einige Angebote vor. Scylla hattest Du noch etwas Neues? Kanakonda ist auch noch am Suchen. Meine Angebote habe ich ja geschickt. Ich wuerde 2 Wohnungen oder 1 Wohnung mit 2 Baedern sehr brgruessen LG Sabine


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

Ich hatte nicht mehr weitergesucht, nachdem sich die Suche in "unbekannte" Gegenden ausgeweitet hatte. Da kenne ich mich dort unten einfach viel zu wenig aus. 
Solange die Wohnung nicht mehr als 30â¬ pro Nase kostet und ein bisschen mehr Komfort als eine Jugendherberge bietet, habt ihr meinen Segen.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich den Tag Ã¼ber nicht zu Hause sein. Ich lass mich einfach Ã¼berraschen und verspreche, hinterher nicht zu meckern


----------



## Warnschild (13. März 2010)

Stimmt schon, Lörrach ist ganz schön weit. Ist halt aber preislich und buchungstechnisch irgendwie deutlich einfacher "da oben", scheint mir. 

Wer kommt jetzt denn eigentlich woher tagsüber dazu? - Lörrach, Freiburg,... - Woher noch?


----------



## contesssa (13. März 2010)

Dieses Ihringen macht einen echt Guten...hinsichtlich Lage und Preis-Leistung.
Vielleicht sind 80km Anmarschweg ja noch im erträglichen Rahmen
Hab ich in der regel auch, wenn ich im Thüringer wald oder im Frankenwald unterwegs bin.
Ich schau gerade aus dem fenster....ins Grau und gefühlte -5°C
Die versprochenen 10Gräder mehr in der region halten mich aufrecht.


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

contesssa schrieb:


> Die versprochenen 10Gräder mehr in der region halten mich aufrecht.



von mir aus auch gerne 20° mehr... so langsam macht mich das wetter hier noch irre :kotz:
ich glaube, ich sollte mir mal eine schönere gegend zum wohnen aussuchen. wer ist nur auf die idee gekommen, "mein" institut ins kalte darmstadt zu bauen? ein biker kanns nicht gewesen sein


----------



## crashxl (13. März 2010)

a) Ihringen
   Da kann man auch gleich mit dem MTB oder RR los. Ausserdem ist da ein bzw. je nach Geschmack, mehrere gute Weingüter und es ist der wärmste Ort in Deutschland.

b) zu den "woher die locals kommen": ich komme aus der Nähe von Selestat (Elsass).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

frage an die locals: wie sieht's denn am kaiserstuhl mit biken (mtb) aus? rennrad ist klar...


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. März 2010)

Hm... 

Claudia hat übrigens Ferienwohnungen in Weil am Rhein gefunden - sie wollte den Link noch hier reinsetzen, aber hat es wohl vergessen. Sie spinnt gerade. Also sie spinnt auf dem Spinner meine ich...  

Ich habe auf die Schnelle die übliche Google-Suche gemacht, mit Suchbegriffen banalerweise in der Form "Weil am Rhein" und "Ferienwohnungen". Da findet sich aber schon allerhand. Weil liegt im Dreiländereck F-CH-D und es gibt da sehr interessante Outlets: G-Star und Bigstar und so...   und es hat viele  Rennrad- und MTB-Strecken aller Distanzen und Anforderungen. Und auch nicht an Locals, die sie kennen...


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> und es gibt da sehr interessante Outlets: G-Star und Bigstar und so...



Gibt's da auch eine Bank, die man vorher ausrauben könnte? Mein komplettes Budget ist leider schon anderweitig verbraten (siehe Lady-Bikes)...


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2010)

Sorry wenn ich mich einmische, aber habt Ihr mal die Schneelage im Südschwarzwald gecheckt ? Mit biken siehts da nicht so gut aus. Und bis Ende März habt Ihr bestimmt auch noch einige cm liegen.

Nichts destrotrotz wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Zeit.......undschwupps binichwiederweg.....


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich einmische, aber habt Ihr mal die Schneelage im Südschwarzwald gecheckt ? Mit biken siehts da nicht so gut aus. Und bis Ende März habt Ihr bestimmt auch noch einige cm liegen.
> 
> Nichts destrotrotz wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Zeit.......undschwupps binichwiederweg.....



wär zwar schade, wenn du recht hast, aber was solls... dann machen wir halt snowbiken. mittlerweile sollten wir darin ja alle reichlich übung haben


----------



## speciallady (13. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

seid mir nicht böse, aber noch einen neuen ort und mehr wohnungen kann ich nicht mehr verkraften 

wir haben jetzt 3 orte zur auswahl und und ein paar wohnungen. und es ist leider so, dass bei den buchungsanfragen eine menge wohnungen anscheinend frei sind, bei konkreter nachfrage, dann doch nicht.ist mir jedenfalls so gegangen. heute in 2 wochen wollen wir starten und deshalb sollten wir bald mal buchen. (siehe meine mail)

und ich denke, egal wo wir wohnen werden, können wir uns zum biken treffen. dann setzt sich jeder mal ins auto und wir lernen ganz viel neue gebiete kennen!!!! 

und shoppen ist gut..brauche eh mal neue klamotten!!!

schönes we an alle


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

War ja nur eine Idee...    Ihr macht das mal und wir schauen dann halt, wie oft wir dazustoßen. 

Das Wetter? Auf der Höhe hat es noch reichlich Schnee, klar. Aber im Tal nicht mehr - und es wird warm! Gestern hatte es in LÖ 9 Grad! Also bitte keine Panik (schüren), was das Wetter betrifft...


----------



## speciallady (14. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> War ja nur eine Idee...    Ihr macht das mal und wir schauen dann halt, wie oft wir dazustoßen.
> ...



..die idee fand ich auch klasse, nur an der ausführung happert es zur zeit... 

..4 frauen suchen eine wohnung...  ich hoffe, dass wir heute zum abschluss kommen..und ich hoffe, dass wir öfters zusammen fahren, egal wo wir wohnen! einverstanden????

wetter: ich bin auch optimistisch; und wir haben ja die auswahl zwischen bikes und rennrädern. nächste woche soll es ja schon mal wärmer werden

bist du die ganze woche in lörrach?


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> bist du die ganze woche in lörrach?



Yepp.


----------



## Warnschild (14. März 2010)

Hallo an alle, die mitkommen bzw. uns besuchen wollen: 

Wir hätten gerne die Tel.-Nrn. bzw. E-Mail-Adressen all derer, die mitkommen bzw. uns gelegentlich begleiten/besuchen wollen. 

Bitte per PM an mich, dann kann ich alle kontaktieren und jeweils die Infos weitergeben. 

Ich würd gern eine Liste erstellen, die dann wiederum nur an alle Betroffenen geht, so dass wir uns untereinander verständigen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (14. März 2010)

Hey, 

bin eben nach Hause gekommen, darum auch jetzt erst die aktuelle Info:

Angebot für die Ihringer Wohnung kam heute, ist also frei.

Hab heute Abend noch Zeit, morgen und Di erst am Spätnachmittag, Rest der Woche gar nicht (da sollten wir ohnehin wirklich gebucht haben).

Erklärt sich Jemand bereit, zu entscheiden und zu buchen? Wenns nicht extrem teuer wird, bin ich, wie schon gesagt, für alle Varianten offen.


----------



## scylla (14. März 2010)

Dann läuft's also jetzt wahrscheinlich auf Ihringen raus, oder? 
Mir solls recht sein...


----------



## Warnschild (14. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann läuft's also jetzt wahrscheinlich auf Ihringen raus, oder?
> Mir solls recht sein...



Muss gestehn, ich hab den Überblick verloren. Auf jeden Fall kam vorhin noch ne Absage von "Ferienwohnungen Rheinauer" (Bahlingen), die Wohnung sei belegt.

Kann irgendwer buchen, also entweder den Burgunderhof oder aber was sonst noch frei ist und am besten liegt?

Bin morgen und übermorgen erst am Spätnachmittag zuhause, würds gern aber möglichst morgen früh endlich gebacken kriegen. 


Nachtrag: Sélestad liegt etwa 40 km entfernt von Ihrigen, Lörrach um die 60, beides wird mit ca. 45 min Fahrtzeit angegeben.


----------



## scylla (14. März 2010)

Ich könnte es ja prinzipiell machen (also buchen) aber ich habe auch irgendwie gerade keinen überblick. letztens schienen noch die beiden wohnungen in bad krotzingen (von speciallady) und eben ihringen im rennen. aber wohin die mehrheit jetzt geht? 
speciallady, hast du jetzt eigentlich noch was unternommen?


----------



## speciallady (14. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich könnte es ja prinzipiell machen (also buchen) aber ich habe auch irgendwie gerade keinen überblick. letztens schienen noch die beiden wohnungen in bad krotzingen (von speciallady) und eben ihringen im rennen. aber wohin die mehrheit jetzt geht?
> speciallady, hast du jetzt eigentlich noch was unternommen?



Bitte mal Mails lesen und entscheiden, dann koennen wir morgen buchen. Steht schon alles drin. Vg speciallady


----------



## speciallady (15. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe ca. 4 Mails an alle geschrieben und die verschiedenen Moeglichkeiten beschrieben. Bin etwas genervt weil ich außer von Scylla keine Antwort dazu bekam und hier jetzt wieder danach gefragt wird. Also bitte Mails lesen, bestimmte Sachen poste ich hier nicht, weil nicht alle Welt wissen braucht wo wir wohnen werden. Je nachdem fuer welche Wohnung wir uns entscheiden, sollte auch diejenige buchen, die angefragt hat.
> 
> Bitte mal Mails lesen und entscheiden, dann koennen wir morgen buchen. Steht schon alles drin. Vg speciallady



Guckguck... Mein schlechtes gewissen plagt mich! Mein letzter Post war dich sehr genervt, sorry dafuer ;-) bin z.Zt. Etwas angespannt, darunter sollt ihr aber nicht leiden! Nicht dass ihr dann mit  einer Zicke wie mir nicht mehr fahren wollt! Also Maedels, ran an die Tasten u Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## contesssa (15. März 2010)

Sorry, war kurzzeitig anderweitig beschäftigt
Wegen des langen Anmarschweges wäre mir schon der Kaiserstuhl ganz recht gewesen, aber da ohnehin relativ planlos schließe ich mich einfach der mehrheit an. Wie ihrs macht, ist es völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Warnschild (15. März 2010)

Möchte mich der allgemeinen Entschuldigungswut anschließen. Habs auch ziemlich verrafft gestern :-(

Kam abends erst heim, bin dann gleich an den PC, aber meine Mails sind irgendwie verspätet im Posteingang eingetrudelt, da hatte ich schon hier gepostet... 

Ok, auf deine Mail hab ich inzwischen geantwortet, @speciallady.

Kannst mir die Mehrheitsentscheidung geg.falls mitteilen, dann buche ich heute mittag, falls es Ihringen trifft (da hatte ich ja angefragt)?


----------



## speciallady (15. März 2010)

@all: wir haben es geschafft und uns für eine wohnung in ihringen entschieden.

d.h. wir sind ab samstag, den 27.03 bis freitag, den 02.04 in ihringen und umgebung zum rennradeln u biken.

wir bitten alle, die interesse an einer oder mehreren gemeinsamen touren haben, eine pn an arnhild mit der handy nummer zu schicken, damit wir die touren koordinieren können. 

da einige etwas entfernt wohnen, wäre ich für verschiedene startpunkte, damit jede mal anreisen muss/kann. dann lernen wir auch versch. gegenden kennen

@locals: könntet irh euch vielleicht gedanken bezgl. touren machen? startpunkt, länge etc.; irgendetwas aus eurem repertoire, was ihr gerne zeigen würdet?

eine rennradtour auf den kaiserstuhl mit texaspass sollte auf fälle drin sein 

dann müssten wir noch die erste tour oder ein gemeinsames abendessen arrangieren, damit wir die weiteren touren planen können.

vorschlag: wir treffen uns alle am samstag abend zum abendessen und planen die nächsten touren.

wo? ihringen? ist halt sehr weit für unsere lörracher (wie weit eigentlich?). 
wir könnten auch einen ort in der mitte wählen. sollte halt ein schwimmbad haben, damit wir alle danach duschen können. danach könnten wir gemeinsam essen gehen. nur so ein vorschlag.

ich bitte um weitere ideen, vorschläge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> eine rennradtour auf den kaiserstuhl mit texaspass sollte auf fälle drin sein



Im ersten Trainingslager des Jahres gleich EB-Einheiten!? Deine Frühform scheint ja wirklich bemerkenswert zu sein...   

Wir haben von Inzlingen (direkt an der CH-Grenze) eine gute Stunde Anfahrt nach Ihringen, sind etwa 80 km. Lässt sich machen, aber nicht jeden Tag. Wir werden uns aber sicher treffen und miteinander radeln!


----------



## speciallady (15. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Im ersten Trainingslager des Jahres gleich EB-Einheiten!? Deine Frühform scheint ja wirklich bemerkenswert zu sein...
> 
> Wir haben von Inzlingen (direkt an der CH-Grenze) eine gute Stunde Anfahrt nach Ihringen, sind etwa 80 km. Lässt sich machen, aber nicht jeden Tag. Wir werden uns aber sicher treffen und miteinander radeln!



..meine frühform ist bemerkenswert... "schlecht"... 

frau kann ja auch hoch schleichen.... hats recht, bin sonst immer im sommer dort..soweit habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht..naja, wird sich geben.... hauptsache radeln..wahrscheinlich hechele ich eh hinterher...

klar fahren wir zusammen.... räder ins auto und ab gehts.. macht euch doch schon mal gedanken über eine tour in euren gefilden... eine meiner besten freundinnen wohnt in basel; deshalb werde ich mind. einen abend dort sein.

wird sind auch mal von basel mit den rennrädern ins elsass, fand ich auch klasse. also, ihr seid am zug....


----------



## crashxl (15. März 2010)

Also, was die Touren anbelangt:

dirket von Ihringen geht eine MTB-Tour los. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren. 
Mit dem RR könnte man z.B. auch in Frankreich eine Runde drehen...Eckpunkte: Weinstrasse, rauf zur Haut Koenigsburg, weiter nach Thannkirch, runter nach Ribeau dann den Col de Ribeauville rauf, runter nach Ste-Marie-Aux-Mines und irgendwie zu irgendeinem Ausgangspunkt zurück.


----------



## DH-Queen (15. März 2010)

Moin zusammen, Rennrad hab ich leider nicht, aber falls Ihr in der Nähe von Freiburg seid und es die Wetterverhältnisse zulassen, könnte ich Euch ne Tour aufs Rappeneck anbieten. Ca. 2,5 Std hochfahren (je nach Kondition auch kürzer) und dann 45 Min Spaß bergab. Ähm, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie stark Ihr bergab seid...?
Zum gemeinsamen gemütlichen Essen würde ich eine Strauße vorschlagen, in Ihringen gibt es gleich 2, wobei die Martinshöfe (glaub ich) bekannter sind.
79241 Ihringen am Kaierstuhl / im Markgräflerland
*Martinshof Strauße*
Martinshof 2
Telefon: 07668 7643
http://www.straussi.net/


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> Ähm, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie stark Ihr bergab seid...?



Wir holen Euch bergab bestimmt wieder ein! Zumindest Claudia...


----------



## Warnschild (15. März 2010)

Und notfalls machen wir Gruppen! 

(der Gedanke beruhigt mich, die ich noch ein RR- u. MTB-"Baby" bin   )

Aber runter macht mir keine Sorgen - glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Queen (15. März 2010)

zur Not einfach absteigen und schieben, das geht immer


----------



## speciallady (15. März 2010)

hallo mädels,

da ich nicht mehr genau weiss, von wo die ganzen locals kommen, frage ich hier nochmal.

wo wir wollen uns denn am samstag abend zum gemeinsamen essen treffen? unsere ferienwohnung ist in ihringen, 2 mädels kommen aus der nähe von lörrach, und der rest weiss ich nicht mehr.

als vorschlag kam eine straussenwirtschaft in ihringen. finde ich gut, sollten wir aber mit einer tour dort in der nähe verbinden, sonst fahren die anderen soweit, nur zum essen  und ob wir am samstag eine gemeinsame tour fahren können, hängt wohl noch von unserer ankunft ab.

@all: woher kommt der rest und was ist denn nettes in der geographischen mitte? by the way: wer will denn überhaupt zum gemeinsamen abendessen am 27. märz kommen?

so, ran an die tasten....


----------



## TinaR (15. März 2010)

Ich komm östlich von Freiburg und kann Euch bei der Tourenplanung bzgl. RR am Kaiserstuhl leider nicht so gut weiterhelfen, da ich bisher immer nur mit- bzw. hinterhergefahren bin. 
Mit dem MTB siehts besser mit Touren aus, aber die gingen dann schon in die Höhe und da liegt leider noch verdammt viel Schnee 
Würde dann gerne am 27.03. schon eine RR Tour mit Euch fahren, wenns nicht gleich 100 km sind und auch zum essen bleiben.
Würde dann mit dem Auto bis Ihringen fahren. 
Ihr könnt mir ja per Mail (Warnschild hat die Daten) mitteilen, wo ihr untergebracht seid und wanns losgeht.

Super übrigens, dass Ihr jetzt doch noch eine Unterkunft gefunden habt.


----------



## Warnschild (16. März 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

die Kontaktdatendatei ist inzwischen raus gegangen. 

Falls ihr keine E-Mail bekommen habt, mir aber eure Daten geschickt, meldet euch bitte!

Fehlende Infos/Ergänzungen/Änderungen gleichfalls bitte an mich (bevorzugterweise per E-Mail).

Solltet ihr noch auf die Liste wollen, bitte Name, Tel., mobil, E-Mail-Adresse Ort und Tag(e), an dem/denen ihr mitfahren/uns besuchen/treffen wollt, per PM an mich. Ich aktualisiere dann und alle bekommen die neue Version per Mail.

Wir freuen uns über jede Besucherin, also traut euch!

Lieber Gruß und einen schönen Tag euch!

Arnhild

PS: Das alles möglichst heute bis zum Nachmittag, ab morgen kann ich nur noch später am Abend, und da werde ich wohl kaputt nach hause kommen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. März 2010)

Bike2bfree aka Claudia und meine Wenigkeit werden sicher gern am Samstag zu Euch stoßen. Wir sind die aus Inzlingen bei Lörrach direkt an der CH-Grenze...  

So, damit bin ich bis morgen spätabends unterwegs. Coburg wartet!


----------



## gerdi1 (16. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen und Glückwunsch zum Ziel, gibt bestimmt schlechtere Orte als Ihringen um diese Zeit.
Falls Ihr intresse habt und eine von Euch per GPS unterwegs ist, könnt ich euch eine MTB Tour vom "Höhenweg" anbieten (Startpunkt in Ihringen), Landschaftlich klasse und jederzeit abkürzbar, sind nämlich fast 1000 hm.
Bei Intresse PN, muss das ganze noch etwas "aufbereiten" 

In jedem Fall viel Spass am Kaiserstuhl

Gerdi


----------



## contesssa (16. März 2010)

Ja, wäre prima. Soweit mir bekannt ist, sind mindestens zwei Geräte mit dabei. 
Schon mal danke für das Angebot und die Mühe...


----------



## speciallady (17. März 2010)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und Glückwunsch zum Ziel, gibt bestimmt schlechtere Orte als Ihringen um diese Zeit.
> Falls Ihr intresse habt und eine von Euch per GPS unterwegs ist, könnt ich euch eine MTB Tour vom "Höhenweg" anbieten (Startpunkt in Ihringen), Landschaftlich klasse und jederzeit abkürzbar, sind nämlich fast 1000 hm.
> Bei Intresse PN, muss das ganze noch etwas "aufbereiten"
> 
> ...



hallo gerdi,

wäre klasse wenn du uns die tour zukommen lässt. du kannst natürlcih auch gerne als guide dazu kommen 

@all: für unser gemeinsames abendessen wäre neuenburg gut gelegen. kennt ihr zufällig jemand ein nettes restaurant/gasthaus, welches sie empfehlen kann? ich würde gerne einen tisch im vorfeld reservieren

*für alle, die nicht von anfang an dabei waren, die facts:*

vom 27.03 bis 02.04 treffen sich bis zu 10 mädels (4 machen urlaub, der rest kommt tageweise dazu) zum gemeinsamen biken und rennradeln rund um ihringen und weiter, je nach teilnehmer. touren werden am samtag abend, den 27.03 vereinbart, je nach wetterlage und touren-vorschläge fahren wir rennrad oder mtb.

das ganze ist eine private veranstaltung und der spass steht im vordergrund. heisst nicht, dass die racerinnen nicht auf ihr kosten kommen können  bei bedarf und ausreichend mitfahrerinnen können wir 2 level bilden

weitere interessentinnen sind gerne willkommen. auch wenn ihr nur einen tag zeit habt.

wir freuen uns auch auf tourenvorschläge aus der gegend


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. März 2010)

Hey, Eure Planungen sind ja schon sehr weit fortgeschritten!    Habt Ihr Internet in Ihringen? Sonst müssten wir uns halt telefonisch oder per SMS abstimmen.

Für uns ist die Anfahrt nach Ihringen nur für´s Essen am Samstag einfach zu weit. Wir sitzen da deutlich über eine Stunde im Auto - für einen Weg!  

Was ist denn am Sonntag geplant? Vermutlich noch nichts, deshalb ja meine Frage nach Internet...  

Wir waren heute im Markgräfler Land unterwegs (2:50 h, 64 km, 400 HM), bevor uns der Regen heimgetrieben hat. Aber es war nett. Was plant Ihr denn so für die Trainingswoche?

Gina und Claudia (aka Bike2bfree)


----------



## speciallady (23. März 2010)

@all:

wir treffen uns am samstag in neuenburg zum gemeinsamen abendessen und tourenplanung für die nächsten tage. falls noch jemand dazu kommen möchte, bitte pn.

Samstag-Tour: Wer Interesse hat bitte per mail oder hier melden. 

Sonntag und weitere Touren: Planen wir am Samstag abend gemeinsam. Deshalb bitte Vorschläge, Routen, Karten, GPS etc. mitbringen. Nach Möglichkeit auch überlegen, wer wann kann, dass wir die Touren enstprechend planen können.

ich freue mich auf euch und die gemeinsamen touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (23. März 2010)

Also ich wollt auch mal wieder ein Wochenende nach Freiburg und hab jetzt mal einen Frisörtermin dort abgemacht Das heisst ich könnte Sonntag auch bei ner Tour dabei sein, Samstag nur wenns nicht so früh ist. Und ich hab kein Rennrad, jedenfalls keins mit dem ich den Texaspass heil runterkomme. Ich schick mal meine Nummer rum. Wär ja schon toll die eine oder andere mal zu treffen.

und dann ist ja noch Marathon http://www.marathon-freiburg.com/marathon/strecke.php, das solltet ihr bei der Tourenplanung einplanen


----------



## speciallady (24. März 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Also ich wollt auch mal wieder ein Wochenende nach Freiburg und hab jetzt mal einen Frisörtermin dort abgemacht Das heisst ich könnte Sonntag auch bei ner Tour dabei sein, Samstag nur wenns nicht so früh ist. Und ich hab kein Rennrad, jedenfalls keins mit dem ich den Texaspass heil runterkomme. Ich schick mal meine Nummer rum. Wär ja schon toll die eine oder andere mal zu treffen.
> 
> und dann ist ja noch Marathon http://www.marathon-freiburg.com/marathon/strecke.php, das solltet ihr bei der Tourenplanung einplanen



..schön, dass du dabei bist.. 

schicke mal deine handy nummer per pn, damit wir dir am samstag abend bescheid geben können. oder kommst du mit zum essen? wäre schön..


----------



## scylla (26. März 2010)

So ein Sch*** eibenkleister 
Jetzt kommt die Schlechtwetterfront tatsächlich! Können die Wetterfrösche sich nicht einmal irren, wenn mans braucht? 

Bin gerade nach drinnen geflohen...  vor 2 Minuten hat es hier angefangen zu schütten und zu winden :kotz: 

Ich krieg die Kriese!


----------



## Warnschild (26. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> So ein Sch*** eibenkleister
> Jetzt kommt die Schlechtwetterfront tatsächlich! Können die Wetterfrösche sich nicht einmal irren, wenn mans braucht?
> 
> Bin gerade nach drinnen geflohen...  vor 2 Minuten hat es hier angefangen zu schütten und zu winden :kotz:
> ...



Hier pissts auch dauernd :-(


----------



## Warnschild (26. März 2010)

Bin grad frustriert: Ich hab eine Reise- und eine Sporttasche voll Kram, dazu mehrere Tüten (Räder nicht inklusive ;-) ). Irgendwie so viel - trotzdem hab ich den Eindruck, die Hälfte vergessen zu haben...


----------



## crashxl (26. März 2010)

Vielleicht solltest Du noch Langlaufskier einpacken.....
Ansonsten wird das Wetter sicher abwechslungsreich: Sturm, Regen, Gewitter, bischen Schnee....einfach besch....


----------



## Warnschild (26. März 2010)

crashxl schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du noch Langlaufskier einpacken.....
> Ansonsten wird das Wetter sicher abwechslungsreich: Sturm, Regen, Gewitter, bischen Schnee....einfach besch....



Hab ich - Gott sei Dank! - keine. Sonst würd meiner einer sich so was vielleicht sogar überlegen...  (Denk grad tatsächlich drüber nach, ob ich nicht doch noch meine Softshellhose einpacken soll, nur sicherheitshalber... )

Naja, bin fürs Langlaufen so oder so gerüstet: Rad- plus Wanderausrüstung = perfekte Schneeaktionsausrüstung... 

Hihi, oder Schneeschuhwandern (geht das auch im Regen??   )


----------



## speciallady (29. März 2010)

hallo mädels,

kurzer zwischenbericht von unserem "trainingslager". am samstag abend waren wir in den martinshöfen? in ihringen zum abendessen und austausch. 

da die wetteraussichten nicht so toll waren, haben wir uns für eine mtb tour entschieden. downhillqueen führte üns übers rappeneck, eine schöne, anspruchsvolle strecke. trotz 3 platten, 2 h dauerregen und gefühlten 3 grad plus war es eine tolle tour, die wir bei schönem wetter mal weiderholen sollten 

vielen dank an unsere downhillqueen 

heute warten wir auf hoffentlich besseres wetter und werden mal den kaiserstuhl mit dem mtb erkunden. falls also noch eine lust hat sich anzuschliessen, wir werden nicht vor 14 uhr starten...

ob die rennräder diese woche zum einsatz kommen, ist noch fraglich!! unsere vermieterin macht auch stress, dass die räder in der wohnung stehen (die sauberen rennräder). naja, ich kann es nachvollziehen, ist halt nicht jeder so verrückt.. 

soweit von uns,

bis die tage


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2010)

Und Claudia liegt mit Blasenentzündung im Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Queen (29. März 2010)

@speciallady/alle
hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern - ein großes Lob nochmal an alle, besonders die Neulinge, ihr habt euch echt super geschlagen, die Strecke ist doch schon recht anspruchsvoll
@arnhild - Danke nochmal für die Mütze, fühle mich zwar trotzdem leicht krank, aber ohne den Buff läge ich heute bestimmt total flach, ich hoffe bis Donnerstag bin ich wieder auf dem Damm, wobei das Wetter ja nicht wirklich besser werden soll


----------



## scylla (31. März 2010)

Hallo @alle,
bisher hat unser kleines Trainingslager riesig Spaß gemacht! Gestern ein paar Stunden mit dem Rennrad um den Königsstuhl geradelt, und heute noch ein bisschen mit dem Mtb im Wald und in den Weinbergen gewesen. Das Wetter... naja, ich würde sagen, wir haben Glück gehabt  zumindest war es heute nicht ganz so schlecht wie die Vorhersage, und wir sind nur am Schluss ein kleines bisschen nass geworden. Nur ganz schön windig wars, und anstrengend. 

Der Plan für Donnerstag steht auch schon fest:
DH-Queen will uns mit den Bikes den Roßkopf zeigen 
Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr in Freiburg am Wiehre-Bahnhof (da gibt es auch einen Parkplatz für alle, die mit dem Auto anreisen). 
Alle Mitleserinnen, die Lust und Zeit haben sind herzlich eingeladen! The more the merrier 

Freu' mich schon auf morgen ... 

Greetz, scylla


----------



## speciallady (31. März 2010)

@all: kleine planänderung für morgen

wir treffen uns morgen um 10.45 uhr am swr3 gebäude (karthäuserstrasse in freiburg). wir haben vor den rosskopf zu erklimmen


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. April 2010)

...bei Regen und dddddrei Ggggrad.


----------



## TinaR (1. April 2010)

@all:
Ihr seid echt tapfer! bei dem Wetter.....bin ein bissl froh, dass ich im warmen Büro sitze !
Ich war ja leider nur am Samstag mit Katja unterwegs. Haben aber auch REgen und Hagel abbekommen....hab also ne leichte Vorstellung, wie es Euch die Tage ergangen ist.
Fährt noch jemand von Euch am Karfreitag oder düst Ihr schon alle wieder Richtung Heimat?

@downhill-queen und anaconda
vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal zum Biken hier in der Gegend....hab zwar am Samstag jämmerlich versagt, was das Bergauffahren angeht.....aber ich trainiere fleißig weiter


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. April 2010)

Es schneeregnet!  

Aber das nur am Rande - ich wollte ja erzählen, dass wir heute am Rosskopf (Freiburg) Biken waren. Auf schlammigen Trails bergauf, auf schlammigen Trails bergab... Schult die Fahrtechnik!    Trotz Kälte und Nässe (von unten) war´s nett, nach dem gestrigen ToH in Opfingen mit den Forumsladies heute auch endlich mal eine Runde zu drehen.   

Als ich mich am Auto vom gröbsten Schlamm befreit hatte (also die Klamotten ausgezogen und in den Kofferraum zum total verschlammten Bike geworfen hatte), sah ich sogar wieder fast wie ein zivilisiertes Wesen aus - zum Tanken anzuhalten konnte ich mich aber nicht überwinden. Eitel bin ich ja dann doch...  

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe darauf, dass wir morgen noch auf die Rennräder können. Also brav aufessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (1. April 2010)

Ich grüße euch aus dem Ötztal!
Wir planen gerade die morgige Bergtour. 

Ich wünsche uns allen gutes Wetter!


----------



## Warnschild (1. April 2010)

Sch***! Ich beantrage sofortiges Verbot der Veröffentlichung jeglichen Bildmaterials durch die Moderation!  Geschmacklos ist das!


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. April 2010)

Antrag abgelehnt!


----------



## Fie (2. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Sch***! Ich beantrage sofortiges Verbot der Veröffentlichung jeglichen Bildmaterials durch die Moderation!  Geschmacklos ist das!



Bin ich auch dafür! 

Kurze Frage: was habt ihr für eine Bereifung?
Und was habt ihr da alles an? Sieht ja sehr professionell aus! *neid*
Ich wollte mich heute ein bissele durch den Wald quälen mit meinen RRs. Aber da ich auch mit meinen Fat Alberts rutsche. scylla kann das bestätigen. Es war nur eine ganz kleine Kante und schwubbs lag ich das erste Mal seitlich im Dreck. Dem Pferdehaufen konnte ich guten Tach sagen  bin aber nicht reingefallen.

Euch gute Fahrt und erträgliches Wetter!


Liebes Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. April 2010)

Ich habe aktuell Nobby Nics drauf, das sind meine Trainings- und Tourenreifen. Rocket Ron fahre ich im Rennen, Racing Ralph ebenfalls, allerdings ausschließlich bei Trockenheit und auf schnellem Geläuf ohne Wurzeln und Steinen. Auf dem Panzer sind (noch) Muddy Mary drauf, das ist mein Dreckwühler.

Scylla, Warnschild, Bike2bfree und meine Wenigkeit waren heute noch Rennradeln im Elsass. Die beiden "Tiere" haben wir vorn in den Wind verbannt, Arnhild und ich sind fröhlich hinterher...    Claudia und ich kamen schließlich auf gute drei Stunden, 71 Kilometer und 300 Höhenmeter. Klassische Flachetappe.


----------



## speciallady (2. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ein kurze zusammenfassung unserer woche:

4 mtb touren, 2 rennradtouren mit unterschiedlichen guides und teilnehmerinnen, einen regentag, temperaturen zwischen 4 und 18 grad, jede menge spass, eine menge schlamm, viele nette mädels, super landschaft, 3 platten, quietschende bremsen, eine meckernde vermieterin, kaffee und kuchen mit panorama blick, 2 straussenwirtschaften, viel schmutzige wäsche, eingefrorene hände und füsse, ab und zu die sonne, eine nette gruppe, ein männlicher gast  (vg an frank), smalltalk und techtalk, toH, flowige trails, viele kehren, einige mentale blockaden, nochmehr überwindungen derselben, mädels aus dem elsass, dem badischen, von der schweizer grenze, aus hessen, aus bayern, aus baden.würtemberg... mit viel und weniger bikeerfahrung, eine anfängerin, die sich aber als äussert talentiert bewies (@bergradlerin: wir stellen den antrag, dass anfängerin aus dem nickname gestrichen wird ), tolle räder, noch tolleres outfit...

es war eine super zeit mit euch, vielen dank an alle, die dabei waren!!!! 

das werden wir bestimmt wiederholen, ein we im sommer im markgräflerland ist schon geplant..dann fahren wir die touren bei 25 grad plus im trockenen und sonne


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. April 2010)

Im Namen des Volkes ordne ich an, dass "Anfängerin" aus dem Profil derjenigen, die sich hiermit angesprochen fühle, gelöscht bzw. in eine den Tatsachen eher angemessenen Bezeichnung geändert wird. Amen.


----------



## scylla (2. April 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein kurze zusammenfassung unserer woche:
> 
> ...



was soll man da noch dazufügen? 
toll war's... und viel zu schnell vorbei! 

hiermit wird antrag auf wiederholung gestellt


----------



## trhaflhow (3. April 2010)

wo sind denn weitere bilder
ich muss arbeiten und kann nur surfen und hier im kreis rumfahren


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. April 2010)

Andrea, ab nächste Woche (bis 24.4., da fahre ich nach Riccione und Torbole) kreiseln wir mal zusammen um Deinen Arbeitgeber, okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farna (3. April 2010)

Ich bin beeindruckt von Eurem Durchhaltevermögen!!!! 

Wäre ja auch gern dabei gewesen, aber ich musste arbeiten, arbeiten und arbeiten... wird wohl auch bis mindestens September so bleiben


----------



## trhaflhow (3. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Andrea, ab nächste Woche (bis 24.4., da fahre ich nach Riccione und Torbole) kreiseln wir mal zusammen um Deinen Arbeitgeber, okay?



ok ich ziehe bis einschl ostermontag noch enge kreise dann etwas weitere

ab 16. dann in der toskana

aber die bilder stehen noch aus


----------



## Warnschild (4. April 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein kurze zusammenfassung unserer woche:
> 
> ...




Ooh ja! War wirklich schön! Danke an alle, die dabei waren. Unglaublich, wie wir spontan gut miteinander auskamen! Außerdem selten eine so wohltuende und zugleich abwechslungsreiche Gegend erlebt! 

Ich schließe mich dem allgemeinen Ruf nach Wiederholung an! 

PS: Jaja, ich schau schon im Profil nach....


----------



## bike2bfree (6. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ooh ja! War wirklich schön! Danke an alle, die dabei waren. Unglaublich, wie wir spontan gut miteinander auskamen! Außerdem selten eine so wohltuende und zugleich abwechslungsreiche Gegend erlebt!
> 
> Ich schließe mich dem allgemeinen Ruf nach Wiederholung an!
> 
> PS: Jaja, ich schau schon im Profil nach....


 

Hallo Mädels,

Bei der Wiederholung bin ich dabei, dann ohne zu "kränkeln"....


----------



## speciallady (8. April 2010)

..schieb' nach oben... 

hallo ladies,

ist das nicht gemein? wir sitzen beim schönsten wetter im büro und letzte woche haben wir uns den .. abgefroren... 

aber es war trotzdem schön...

zur wiederholung: also ich würde das ganze gerne im nächsten frühjahr wiederholen. dann etwas früher und professioneller planen. location auf alle fälle wieder im südschwarzwald: klima und gelände passen einfach super, auch fürs rennrad..

aber bis nächstes jahr ist ja noch so lange hin.  deswegen möchte ich gerne schon mal ein we im sommer vorschlagen:

vom 25. bis 27. Juni sind wir auf alle Fälle in Umkirch. Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar gemeinsame Touren zustande?

ansonsten kann ich noch im juli und august noch ein paar wochenenden anbieten, im mai bin ich auf malle , im april auf kommunionen (3!!!) 

also bei mir geht deswegen vor juni gar nichts...

wie seiht es bei euch aus??????

liebe grüsse an alle, die dabei waren!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

Mist, just an diesem WE will die Große mit mir nach Livigno zum Panzerfahren - und Geburtstag feiern...


----------



## DH-Queen (8. April 2010)

also ich hab zu dem Termin noch nichts vor, sagt einfach Bescheid, ob ihr ne MTB-Tour machen wollt und ich stelle mich mal wieder als Guide zur Verfügung, das Rappeneck im Sonnenschein runterzubrettern ist bestimmt auch um einiges angenehmer  (falls ihr da jemals wieder Lust drauf habt), war eh schade, dass ich nur eine Tour mit Euch machen konnte.


----------



## speciallady (8. April 2010)

@bergradlerin: ist ja nur ein vorschlag. es findet sich bestimmt noch ein anderes wochenende. wie gesagt, ab juli sieht es bei mir besser aus. mal schauen, was die anderen so sagen

@downhillqueen: mir hat das rappeneck gefallen, nur nicht das wetter  wir fahren bestimmt wieder eine tour zusammen 

@all: wie schauts? wann kommt ihr wieder ins wärmste eck deutschlands?


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2010)

Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir diesem Thread einen allgemeineren Namen geben, also "Trainingslager RR/MTB im Südschwarzwald" oder so und ihn weiter benutzen? Oder wollt Ihr lieber neue Threads eröffnen und diesen versinken lassen? Ich frag´ nur vorsichtig nach, um ggf. meine bescheidene Dienstleistung anzubieten...    (Hier im LO ist man als Moderator ja praktisch arbeitslos, im Gegensatz zu  meinen KollegInnen in anderen Forumsecken - was ja eigentlich super ist und beweist, dass Damen eben doch einen sehr kultivierten Umgang miteinander pflegen.   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2010)

Warum net, recyclen ist immer gut ;-)


----------



## speciallady (12. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir diesem Thread einen allgemeineren Namen geben, also "Trainingslager RR/MTB im Südschwarzwald" oder so und ihn weiter benutzen? Oder wollt Ihr lieber neue Threads eröffnen und diesen versinken lassen? Ich frag´ nur vorsichtig nach, um ggf. meine bescheidene Dienstleistung anzubieten...    (Hier im LO ist man als Moderator ja praktisch arbeitslos, im Gegensatz zu  meinen KollegInnen in anderen Forumsecken - was ja eigentlich super ist und beweist, dass Damen eben doch einen sehr kultivierten Umgang miteinander pflegen.   )



..nein, nein, nicht versinken lassen... 

gute idee mit dem neuen namen!  wie wäre es noch etwas allgemeiner: "rennrad und mtb treffen im südschwarzwald" oder so. wir wollen uns doch gelengtlich wiedertreffen, oder?

war gestern wieder in umkirch.. da ich mich vor der kirche (kommunion) gedrückt habe, blieben wenigstens noch 1,5 h zum crossen übrig.. 

ich habe jetzt unsere beiden crosser in umkirch gelassen, da kann ich zur not auch mal mit rennradfahren... 
nur im gelände geht nicht damit bei euren strecken (rosskopf/rappeneck) 

das we 25/27 juni wird verschoben, da die meisten nicht können. ich mache die tage mal ein paar vorschläge für andere we, dann kommt bestimmt etwas zusammen. also wer interesse hat, schickt mir bitte mal per pn oder email (einfacher) seine möglichen we im juni/juli/august. 

ich poste dann hier unser nächstes gemeinsames we


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. April 2010)

Was ist mit Pfingsten? Ich bin in LÖ und hätte richtig Lust, mal weiter ins Elsass reinzukurbeln...


----------



## speciallady (19. April 2010)

hallo gina,

wir verweilen an pfingsten auf mallorca zum rennradfahren 

aber vielleicht können die anderen ja. am 25/27 juni gibt es wohl kein mini-trainingslager, die meisten können nicht an dem we.

bin noch am termine sammeln und poste sie dann hier. bist du im juni in lörrach?


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. April 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> bist du im juni in lörrach?



Ja, am 20.6. ist das Rennen in Kirchzarten und ich werde wohl am Donnerstagabend davor anrücken und am Freitag noch eine lockere Runde radeln. Mitte/Ende der darauf folgenden Woche fahren Claudia und ich zum Freeriden und meinen Geburtstag feiern nach Livigno.


----------



## Warnschild (20. April 2010)

Was ist denn angepeilt an Terminen? Ich muss den Balken im Terminkalender ausweichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (3. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

an alle, die es interessiert: unsere taiko konzerte waren klasse!!!! 

das training und der aufwand hat sich gelohnt, das publikum war begeistert 

nun kann ich auch mal wieder biken..die letzten 3 wochen gab es eignetlich nur noch taiko, 3- mal die woche..jetzt habe ich zwar meinen oberkörper und arme trainiert, aber die beine??? 

nächste woche fliegen wir nach mallorca, 2 wochen rennradfahren.. dann kann ich meine defizite wieder ausgleichen. und mal neue termine für den südscharzwald planen...

wie gehts euch? seid ihr fleissig am biken?

ganz liebe grüsse aus frankfurt


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2010)

Hi speciallady,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den gelungenen Taiko-Konzerten 

Hört sich nach einem vollen Programm an, das du da hattest. Da hast du dir Mallorca dann aber auch redlich verdient. Viel Spaß!

Ein Wochenende für den Südschwarzwald (gerne auch verlängert ) können wir von mir aus gerne mal genauer in Augenschein nehmen. Im Juni und Anfang Juli bin ich an den Wochenenden noch gar nicht verplant. Da würde sich ein kleiner Schwarzwald-Kurzurlaub gar nicht schlecht machen...
Ich hoffe ja nur, dass wir "Zuhausebleiber" dir nach 2 Wochen Training auf Malle dann noch hinterher hecheln können 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Regen im hohen Norden,
Nika


----------

